# Raw Discussion Thread - 05/29 - Last Stop On The Road To Extreeeeeeeeeeeeme



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WWE Raw preview, May 29, 2017: Team Red prepares to go Extreme with two must-see matchups*



> Just six nights before WWE Extreme Rules, each participant in Sunday’s Extreme Rules Fatal 5-Way Match will see action on Raw. Per Raw General Manager Kurt Angle, Finn Bálor, Bray Wyatt and Samoa Joe will clash in a Triple Threat Match, while former Shield allies Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins will collide one-on-one!


*Finn Bálor faces two diabolical Superstars in a Triple Threat Match*












> Finn Bálor has no shortage of confidence heading into the Extreme Rules Fatal 5-Way Match next Sunday; he even received a ringing endorsement from Paul Heyman last Monday night. However, this week on Raw, the charismatic Irishman goes up against Samoa Joe and Bray Wyatt, two Superstars who, while hardly allies, were successful against Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins in this past Monday’s main event.
> 
> As will be the case at WWE Extreme Rules, it will be every man for himself in this Triple Threat contest, and it will be a true test for the Irishman as he looks to officially begin his journey to Suplex City, where Universal Champion Brock Lesnar will be waiting. Can Bálor back up his boasts and defeat both The Samoan Submission Machine and The Eater of Worlds, or will one of his sinister opponents have their arm raised in victory when the chaos concludes?


*Roman Reigns faces his former Shield “brother”*












> Even though they might find themselves facing common enemies from time to time, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins are hardly friends. That should come as no surprise to anyone familiar with their checkered past — namely The Kingslayer’s dismantling of The Shield back in 2014 — or to anyone who witnessed last Monday night’s main event, where a miscommunication between the one-time Hounds of Justice resulted in a loss to the formidable team of Bray Wyatt & Samoa Joe.
> 
> Reigns and Rollins will face each other in the Extreme Rules Fatal 5-Way Match next Sunday, but first, they’ll battle one-on-one on Raw. Will the former friends finally settle their differences, or might their longstanding rivalry reignite just six nights before WWE Extreme Rules?


*Who attacked Enzo Amore?*












> The outspoken Enzo Amore has made countless enemies since his arrival on Raw last year, so Raw General Manager Kurt Angle’s official investigation into his mysterious backstage attack this past Monday night might take a while.
> 
> As The Olympic Hero searches for answers to this heinous assault, so too does Big Cass, but we doubt The Realest Guy in the Room will follow due process as he hunts down his friend’s unknown attacker. The Certified Gs have most recently had issues with Apollo Crews and his new mentor, Titus O’Neil, but this type of behavior doesn’t seem on-message for “The Titus Brand.” Could it be another tag team looking to make a name for themselves? Maybe Goldust and his new, ruthless attitude is to blame. As speculation continues to swirl around this shocking incident, don’t expect this unnamed assailant to be hidden for long.


*The Hardy Boyz get cagey*












> After defeating Sheamus this past Monday night, Matt Hardy revealed that he and his brother Jeff would defend the Raw Tag Team Titles in a Steel Cage Match at WWE Extreme Rules, choosing to battle Sheamus & Cesaro in one of the most barbaric battlegrounds WWE has to offer.
> 
> Late Monday night, The Celtic Warrior tweeted that he and his partner are “gonna rewrite the rules of extreme.”
> 
> Will Sheamus & Cesaro give The Hardy Boyz a primer on those rewritten rules on Raw?


*Can Bayley go to the Extreme against Alexa Bliss?*












> One week after Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss brutalized Bayley with a kendo stick, the self-proclaimed “Goddess of WWE” used the same devious implement to attack Mickie James, prompting The Huggable One to charge the ring and nearly give Alexa a taste of her own medicine.
> 
> Bayley intends to reclaim the Raw Women’s Title in a Kendo Stick on a Pole Match at WWE Extreme Rules, but we haven’t seen the fan-favorite Superstar truly embrace her Extreme side against Alexa. Will Bayley finally “stick it” to Little Miss Bliss on Raw?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network!





> Finn Bálor faces two diabolical Superstars in a Triple Threat Match


Uncalled for WWE :evil


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No mention of the IC title feud 

I'm hyped for the Seth/Roman match though :woo ROLLEIGNS!!


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

WWE put Raw's preview up so early these days. Smackdowns's is often added on the day.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No Strowman, no fucks given.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Seth should defeat Reigns clean on Monday. Reigns sets up for the spear, charges Seth, but Seth counters with a small package.



Erik. said:


> No Strowman, no fucks given.


I like Braun, but I'm happy we're getting a break from him. I'd rather see him get Brock at Summerslam than a B Level PPV. Braun will interfere and cause a no contest in the Balor/Brock match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW was pretty good last week. Can they do it again?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> RAW was pretty good last week. Can they do it again?


If you just scroll down the preview and quickly look at the bold text it looks like an intriguing show. One of the my biggest complaints about RAW over the years is their inability or refusal to do more storylines that go backstage. So I'm excited to see where this Enzo storyline goes. On RAW I'd like to see Cass angrily seeking information about what happened to Enzo. That will make it that much better when it's revealed that he took him out.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why are they giving marquee matches like Reigns VS Rollins away for free? WHY?
Rollins beat Reigns clean for the title last year. Did they even wrestle 1 on 1 since then? Why throw a program like this out the window?

Create Must-see TV instead of Must-see matches.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Seth should defeat Reigns clean on Monday. Reigns sets up for the spear, charges Seth, but Seth counters with a small package.


I think Bray, Joe, or both interfere to keep it from finishing that easily on a RAW episode. Seth and Roman have still been tagging with them on house shows and have added that 'miscommunication' spot from last Monday, then they fist bump at the end to show it's all good. It'd be interesting if they used this to set up a possible feud for them, they've gotta have something to do until mid-July when Braun returns.




The Boy Wonder said:


> I like Braun, but I'm happy we're getting a break from him. I'd rather see him get Brock at Summerslam than a B Level PPV. Braun will interfere and cause a no contest in the Balor/Brock match.



Think you're right about BB&B.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least there should be somewhat of a RAW rebound in the ratings with no NBA competition.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Go home show, so the real question is will we see a contract signing? I'll say 100% chance. Probably be the women's title, Bayley will finally tag Alexa back with the kendo stick and they'll be 50/50 going into the PPV in that regard.

Could absolutely see the kendo stick being on the table during the segment and then Alexa tries to grab it but Bayley beats her to it, which will drive home the "first one to get is the only one that can use it" stipulation.


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Go home show, so the real question is will we see a contract signing? I'll say 100% chance. Probably be the women's title, Bayley will finally tag Alexa back with the kendo stick and they'll be 50/50 going into the PPV in that regard.
> 
> Could absolutely see the kendo stick being on the table during the segment and then Alexa tries to grab it but Bayley beats her to it, which will drive home the "first one to get is the only one that can use it" stipulation.


I bet Alexa will beat up Bayley with the kendo stick and then go on to beat her again at Extreme Rules, because this entire feud has been so one-sided and Alexa has stood tall at the end of all of her segments


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> At least there should be somewhat of a RAW rebound in the ratings with no NBA competition.


Considering it's on a holiday, not likely.

Anyways, looking forward to the 2 main events. I hope they give Ambrose and Miz one final promo segment before the PPV as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Considering it's on a holiday, not likely.
> 
> Anyways, looking forward to the 2 main events. I hope they give Ambrose and Miz one final promo segment before the PPV as well.


You're right. Holiday totally slipped my mind. Wonder if Roman's going to get another of his Wellness induced losses back?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> I bet Alexa will beat up Bayley with the kendo stick and then go on to beat her again at Extreme Rules, because this entire feud has been so one-sided and Alexa has stood tall at the end of all of her segments


She didn't exactly stand tall last week at the end of the segment.

Anyway, can they have two good weeks in a row? Gonna be tough.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They promote Golddust and Titus but not the Cruiserweight champion Neville or Austin Aries. Lol. This harder they strain, the more this show turns into a creative prolapse.

Let's count the nostalgia acts right now: Mickie James (should be doing her cowgirl gimmick), Matt and Jeff Hardy (should be doing their gonzo gimmick), and Golddust (we're suddenly supposed to take him serious after 17 years of jobbing and jokes). 

I demand a Stevie Richards nostalgia jobber run!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

In for the Titus brand, don't usually like stuff like that but for some reason I'm loving Titus and Apollo together.

As for the rest, some good matches announced, hopefully Alexa gets more mic time and who attacked Enzo creates a good story.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Be interesting to see what they do with Titus and Apollo after last week. Should've beaten Kalisto and kept their momentum going.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869029090795433985
Looking forward to the match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think Bayley should hit Alexa with the stick until Extreme Rules since that looks to be the build. Bayley will whack the fuck out of her at the PPV but lose the match so she won't look too bad.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Surely this was mentioned elsewhere but why did The Hardy Boys pick a steel cage match and not a TLC match? You know, they're calling card.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Goldust will be added to make it it a SINISTER SIX WAY!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TheLapsedFan said:


> Surely this was mentioned elsewhere but why did The Hardy Boys pick a steel cage match and not a TLC match? You know, they're calling card.


Hardys aren't actually successful in TLC matches, they are 0-5 in them. 

But it's obviously because TLC is its own PPV, so it seems like now TLC is exclusive to that PPV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In honor of their match tonight, a cool moment from their MITB match last year..










:banderas


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Just my notes for Raw:

1. Neville vs. Aries. These guys put on brilliant matches. Unfortunately, the cruiserweight division suffers from just being "there". I look forward to their continuation and the submission match at Extreme Rules should steal the show!

2. Titus Brand - One of the more interesting gimmicks we've seen, however, last week they had Apollo lose for no reason. There needs to be victories here for the gimmick to get over. I hope they progress this gimmick, but based on last weeks result, it seems this will be the usual comedy blow-off part of the show. LAME. 

3. Ambrose / Miz - Meh. Whatever... Hopefully some build up is seen.

4. Reigns vs. rollins, I just hate Reigns so much. Big marquee match up tho, but my guess is that it gets messed up somehow (ie. they don't just give away this match on raw without shenanigans)

5. Bayley vs. Bliss - Hopefully they continue to tease Bayley getting "extreme" without her actually doing so. Perhaps she can pull the victory off at Extreme Rules without even using the Kendo stick (i.e. instead, Bliss gets the Kendo stick). Let's just hope we don't get a cringe-worthy promo tonight. 

6. Enzo/Cass continuation. It seems likely that the perpetrators are The Revival. Offset chance that it is Golddust (tho he doesn't have a tag team, so I guess not) or Cass (tho this would be idiotic IMO). Hopefully we get some more information here. 

Matches that I hope get added to the card at Extreme Rules:
-Sasha banks vs. Fox in that mixed tag team match, dont know the cruiserweight names, but that should be a fun little match
-Enzo/cass vs. _______
-Titus Brand Match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW from tonight?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> In honor of their match tonight, a cool moment from their MITB match last year..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I especially liked what happened _after_ that match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I especially liked what happened _after_ that match.


Yes that was a cool moment too.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I want Titus Brand to become a legitimate thing. Maybe they are having Apollo lose so that Titus can say "see, I told you need to start doing things my way" and Apollo then fully invests and they become a tag team.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I especially liked what happened _after_ that match.


so did i. :grin2:


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had a good feeling about this Raw all day now, I reckon this is going to be one of the best Raws we've witnessed in years. Just a feeling I have.

I can't wait for Raw to start.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW needs to put on a good show tonight. They're unopposed by the NBA, so it's a chance to make a good impression.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Only competition is the Stanley Cup Finals tonight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Time to get ready for the A show opcorn 


according to twitter and Facebook lots of people are looking forward to Reigns vs Rollins tonight. Cant blame them. Its a huge match thats only happened twice before. It will probably end in fuckery tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> RAW needs to put on a good show tonight. They're unopposed by the NBA, so it's a chance to make a good impression.


It's WWE, though. And the main event is a match that we've seen already. Way to reel them in, Vince.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> RAW needs to put on a good show tonight. They're unopposed by the NBA, so it's a chance to make a good impression.


Show can be good but it is still a holiday so the ratings will no doubt reflect that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Whats good about Rollins vs Reigns tonight is that its not a match we have seen a million times. Only twice in the last 3 years. It might be just twice all together. So its kinda a special treat if you think about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like we're going to have a record low posting here in the thread tonight. I can't believe that awesome, never seen before main event isn't drawing in the fine folks of WF. :lol

Oh wait, no I'm not.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like we're going to have a record low posting here in the thread tonight. I can't believe that awesome, never seen before main event isn't drawing in the fine folks of WF. :lol
> 
> Oh wait, no I'm not.


Probably has more to do with a holiday than anything else. Hell, even I'm going to be half watching tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Probably has more to do with a holiday than anything else. Hell, even I'm going to be half watching tonight.


Maybe, but it's night time, and people have work and school tomorrow..

Other MD threads had some decent posts in the past.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like we're going to have a record low posting here in the thread tonight. I can't believe that awesome, never seen before main event isn't drawing in the fine folks of WF. :lol
> 
> Oh wait, no I'm not.


Well that's because it's Memorial Day. I'm Canadian but assuming it's anything like our Victoria day which was last week, I was BBQing, drinking, fireworks etc. aka not on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

frankthetank91 said:


> Well that's because it's Memorial Day. I'm Canadian but assuming it's anything like our Victoria day which was last week, I was BBQing, drinking, fireworks etc. aka not on a wrestling forum.


Yes, and when Raw comes on it's night time, when people have work & school the next day. Doubt they're out getting wasted by the time Raw comes on.

Past MD threads did pretty well, too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I fully expect the main event to end in a no contest tonight. Neither Rollins or Roman can afford being pinned tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ain't no holiday where I am lol :lol But I'm watching Raw online when I get home cos I won't be home for the live edition as usual.

I'm hyped for Seth/Roman match and whatever they give Dean to do. This is likely his final week as IC Champ so I better savour it lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea like many have said less people posting on here tonight due to the holiday.

I wonder if Reigns and Rollins can top their last 2 matches which were really really good. Don't expect anything less from both men. 


This match should really be saved for a big PPV feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Then what explains all of the other weeks where there is less posts than the previous year each of the past 4-5 years?

:hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking about matches we never have seen before, Aries/Gallagher vs Neville/TJP announced for tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a decent show tonight, but go home shows to a PPV are always hit or miss.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Maybe, but it's night time, and people have work and school tomorrow..
> 
> Other MD threads had some decent posts in the past.


My memory doesn't go that far back and I can only speak for myself but I've got family over and probably will until late into the show. And if the viewers aren't there at the beginning at 8, they're probably not going to be there at the end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> My memory doesn't go that far back and I can only speak for myself but I've got family over and probably will until late into the show. And if the viewers aren't there at the beginning at 8, they're probably not going to be there at the end.


Yeah, the ratings are bad enough even on non-holiday Raws, so..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just give it up man. People are looking forward to Rollins vs Reigns. Only reason your not is cause you fear Rollins will lose when most likely it will end in DQ or some kind of fuckery. 

You will have your cake tomorrow when the ratings are bad due to the holiday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Just give it up man. People are looking forward to Rollins vs Reigns. Only reason your not is cause you fear Rollins will lose when most likely it will end in DQ or some kind of fuckery.
> 
> You will have your cake tomorrow when the ratings are bad due to the holiday.


Not really. It's because it's a feud that's been on and off for 3 whole years now. Boring, no matter who it involves, outside of all time legends, I suppose.

And I hate to break it to ya, but WWE doesn't need it to be a holiday to draw some trash ratings, as we see every single week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Miz set to kick off Raw with MizTV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon RAW. Entertain me.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Edit: No Better Call Saul. TV will suck tonight.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just don't be trash.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sky in UK crashed :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Not really. It's because it's a feud that's been on and off for 3 whole years now. Boring, no matter who it involves, outside of all time legends, I suppose.


No it because you fear Rollins will lose. You pretty much insinuated it last week. 

lol yea a feud that as resulted in only 2 matches from it. Some feud. Like I said more are looking forward to it. So just because you hate it doesn't mean you have to ruin it for others.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FOTC doing the voiceover. :mark


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Merica


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> No it because you fear Rollins will lose. You pretty much insinuated it last week.
> 
> lol yea a feud that as resulted in only 2 matches from it. Some feud. Like I said more are looking forward to it. So just because you hate it doesn't mean you have to ruin it for others.


Fear? What is there to fear? It's not like he hasn't already done plenty of losing over the past 3 years. It'd be funny to laugh at WWE's ineptness, if anything.

More are looking forward to it? Where? Where are these people? This thread is already dead.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maryse wens3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

A vanilla midget from Ireland burying two Americans.

That's some Memorial day :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking talking segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz. :mark Kicking off with the best.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I just finished watching the "Ric Flair Farewell" RAW and now i'm watching tonight's RAW, talk about a letdown.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

How bout two pleasant shows in a row. That's all Im asking for just some solid "sports entertainment" as VKM would say.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Kind of digging the Raw graphics for the matches tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least Maryse is out there. All I have to say about this opening.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> More are looking forward to it? Where? Where are these people? This thread is already dead.


Twitter, facebook etc.... 


Theres other places people talk about wrestling you know. And I'm happy less people post on here. It means less idiots complaining. Makes it more fun to post on here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

@Mordecay

The gifs will make a comeback tonight if Raw is trash


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryze is always :banderas

But let's hear Miz ramble on for the billionth time about how prestigious he made the IC title. Sigh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Twitter, facebook etc....
> 
> 
> Theres other places people talk about wrestling you know. And I'm happy less people post on here. It means less idiots complaining. Makes it more fun to post on here.


Of course on other places. How convienent. And I'm glad less people post here, too. It shows they're not only losing ratings, but more and more of the die-hards each and every week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

tough crowd when not even Miz can get much of a reaction. You could hear a tumbleweed so far, and Miz generally bats a high average on the stick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Stop cheering for Ambrose" when no one as in the first place.

:lmao


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Seriously though, 2 SDL guys that were brought to raw still feuding with each other, this feud better be finished after ER.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, this is the 1 year-anniversary of that Styles/Cena segment last year ("AJ STYLES!" LET'S GO CENA!" "AJ STYLES!" "LET'S GO CENA!").


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This crowd is shit :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If this leads to Ambrose teaming up with the Hardyz, I'm down with that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What city are they in tonight?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course on other places. How convienent. And I'm glad less people post here, too. It shows they're not only losing ratings, but more and more of the die-hards each and every week.


Good. Some die hards take this shit WAY to serious. It might be good for their mental health to not watch anymore.

Maybe you should join them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booker T is an absolutely brutal commentator.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's just get this six man tag announced already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What morgue is hosting RAW tonight?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I think we'll end up with a 6 man tag tonight with Hardyz and Dean vs Cesaro, Sheamus, and Miz.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I do think a lot of smarks stopped watching wwe.. It is to the point where it is getting too boring to even hate watch anymore like you could back in the Daniel Bryan Days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is blah already.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Six man tag coming up playa.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

EDIT: found it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Big pop for Dean.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dean looks thin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz is a damn broken record.

"I CAN HAZ IC TITLE MAKE PRESTIGIOUS?!"

Enough already...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else noticing the little things Cesaro has been doing, since he's turned heel? Adding bits and pieces to his character.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Booker T is an absolutely brutal commentator.


I find that odd btw considering Booker when wrestling was so versatile and often entertaining, but it doesn't seem his campiness translates well to commentary. Seems like Book struggles in the booth between being a WWE color commentary character and being mid 90s built like an absolute brick wall serious Booker T.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Crowd is dead as fuck.


is it any wonder when the show starts off with a talking segment which is going to result in a 6 man tag, you know anaother six man tag which is nearly every fricken week, if its not raw its smackdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose had a good pop.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

And there it is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

6 man tag. Never saw that coming.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose looks like he fits right in with the 2017 Hardy's. It would probably be no different than the AE Team Xtreme as well.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seeing Ambrose and the Hardyz (especially Jeff) makes me a happy man.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Anyone else noticing the little things Cesaro has been doing, since he's turned heel? Adding bits and pieces to his character.


you mean hes added more athletic tape to his body?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd has popped for Dean and Hardyz but sitting on their hands for the most part.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I realize some would throw Randy Orton in there, but Jeff Hardy seems like the oldest worker below 40 in the business by a comfortable margin to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, if this RAW gets boring you can always look for that Taguchi/KUSHIDA match from todays' BOSJ, it was awesome, arguably the best match of the tournament


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hardys look really happy every since they came back to WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Impromptu tag match. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

An odd situation when the Hardyz team with someone and the Hardyz haven't taken the most extreme career spot :maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> you mean hes added more athletic tape to his body?


STFU!

Dumb azz commment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still can't believe they went with a Steel Cage match and not a TLC match...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol earlier i was looking at a report saying how WWE is out of ideas thus the reason for all the multi men matches lately, and what a surprise look at what Raw opens up with.... Just watch there be a multi womens match and a CW tag match as well.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

This Ambrose guy is over as fuck tonight.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> An odd situation when the Hardyz team with someone and the Hardyz haven't taken the most extreme career spot :maury


Which one? youtube video of?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Cesaro had Benoit's intensity, would he be a world champion by now? Or a likely future one?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Moar commercials...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match bringing in them ratings. :vince$


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869342722875936768


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869342722875936768


#TEAMRollins .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even the shit graphic is botched.

:mj4

Fitting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869342722875936768


Nice :mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cryptvill said:


> Which one? youtube video of?


Albeit gimmicked (he'd be dead if otherwise), still, guy took a gimmicked sawsall to the face in one of those crazy CZW tournaments.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Small note but I liked how Sheamus stopped doing his usual Body Blows over the rope because the crowd was chanting along with him. Like a heel should do.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is boring as fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booker T is must hear tv.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Over 30 minutes in, we're stuck in a pointless 6 man tag.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

at times i wished the uk broadcast of raw had Mexican audio


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose didn't want to do that spot...he ain't THAT crazy anymore.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I hate that rebound clothesline with the passion of a thousand suns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm glad Dunn's here to show me the inside of Shaemus' sinus cavity, I always wondered what it looked like..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

30 minutes in and im already bored.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How much longer are they gonna keep The Hardy's as mutes when they come out? Ever since their return they've just came out and wrestled and left, the fans are gonna slowly start getting tired of this and the new toy effect is gonna wear off. I mean my god they can easily find a way around The Broken thing, just change up the words and do it a bit different its not fucking hard.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Greatest Book That Was Ever Written :aries2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Every impact move in this match is soft as shit and barely connecting.. This is like Tribute To the Troops level of going through the motions


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This match is awful and sloppy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> 30 minutes in and im already bored.


It's Raw. No interesting characters, no charisma, no mic skills, and the same old shit every week.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The hell was that Miz? :lol


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

what in the botchamania is going on.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh look a suicide dive..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for a King Maxel run in. :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz botched the Twist of Fate


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're clearly trying to kill time tonight. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I have to say...Dean's sling shot clothesline has been looking more realistic lately.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Graves?

Was that kayfabe or no?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus how long are they gonna keep Miz in the IC title picture? seems like thats all he's been involved in for the last 2 years.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my God.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Seriously? Didn't Charlotte already do that?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Even Corey doesn't want to deal with that shit show anymore!

Though I hope it wasn't anything really bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was that with Corey?

So we are getting a repeat of what Charlotte did with Bayley but now with Alexa?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

hopefully vince flat out fired him over text and told him to get up and walk off in embarssment. fucking geek.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When you have Rock and Mankind, you can pull off a 'This is your life' segment. Not this roster, though..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait what happened there i missed it, someone say something we wasn't supposed to hear?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Biggest segment since Foley Rock This is Your Life segment incoming.:bayley


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't tell if the Graves thing was a work or not.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Does Corey have Diarrhea or was that kafabe?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869342722875936768


Thats awesome


So many looking forward to it


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is your life segment


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> Can't tell if the Graves thing was a work or not.


Of course it's a work


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is the meaning of this? Graves looked like he saw a ghost. #thetext 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It was a shoot. Everything you see on WWE TV these days is a shoot.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Seriously? Didn't Charlotte already do that?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Seriously? Didn't Charlotte already do that?


Yep, said the same thing.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurt looking like he's struggling to read :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bigger angle for Graves coming?!?!

YES
YES
YES


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

People asking if Corey walking out is a work or not lol

Some people are just born to be worked


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zigglerpops said:


> People asking if Corey walking out is a work or not lol
> 
> Some people are just born to be worked


Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Graves tv, HES GTV


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. This is the worst gimmick ever... Please end this shit


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

well whoever said that is true... Kurts GM run has been horrid and flat.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The beginning of a new big angle (no pun intended)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drifter. :dance


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What happened with Graves?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE F*CKING DRIFTER :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Greenville, they're going to sit politely and listen to The Drifter.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

6 man tag next???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a match???

:ha


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Amazing, isn't it?


I would love to play them at poker


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Drifter vs Matt Striker.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Elias ( or whatever his name is) looks like he belongs on The Walking Dead.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this match still going? The Drifter should of killed this geek in like 2 seconds


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why are they putting a Superstars level match on Raw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm drifting off to sleep right now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Crowd dead as fuck because this has absolutely no point and The Drifters gimmick is fucking retarded


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

"Lets Go Jobber" chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That looked horrible. His head wasn't even close to the mat.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drifter already getting jobbers.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

I think this drifter guy def has something if they stick with him. Interesting gimmick with the guitar and singing, decent in the ring. Was he in indies or is he a nxt grad?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Samson wrestles like a heel, I love it.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

THE CROWD is going wild for this jobber match.. What classic entertainment we have here folks.. Cannot miss.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] that sell by the jobber!!!!

BEST
SELL
EVER

Gif it quick PLEASE!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't get this. Last week he wrestled and beat Ambrose, so why this week is he wrestling a local jobber? He should of started off wrestling jobbers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waste of a week for "The Drifter."


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

They should just call him "Drifter" instead of Elias sampson


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

He needs a cult leader, false prophet gimmick.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Samson wrestles like a heel, I love it.


He is a heel, isn't he?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The triple threat is next? wtf.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lol at that sell by that jobber


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, said the same thing.


Damn, Sami had a repeat seg between RAW and SD, too. They're not even waiting a year to recycle their stuff. Sami and Bayley, truly the underdog babyfaces, can't even get original material to get over with.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Cole just called the Triple Threat the main event...when it's up next :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Triple threat next, let's see how it goes...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Samson wrestles like a heel, I love it.


I was just thinking about posting that.

Good to see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match was okay. Just using jobbers to establish him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Decay guy going to invade Raw. :welbeck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Michael Cole just called the Triple Threat the main event...when it's up next :lol


:lmao

This product is dying.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Is it next or not? Lmao someone messed up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Main event already? Reigns/Rollins :buried


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kemp said:


> The Decay guy going to invade Raw. :welbeck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spoiler or BS?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> The triple threat is next? wtf.


REIGNS


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus I swear Charly Caruso gets hotter and hotter every fucking week


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe is so underrated on mic, but y'all gonna jsut shiet on it bc that's what this forum does.

2017 WWE fans don't deserve a damn good thing from the WWE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm...interesting, are they planting the seeds for a Balor vs Joe feud next?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

to think they have an abundance of talented wrestling bookers at there disposal and the best they come up is this horror show


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Alright let's just make it quick Bray.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe randomly watching the Balor WWE24 special lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. Cliche line after cliche line.. And here we go.. A long winded Bray speech..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heart that is unmatched :ha

They're trying to sell this guy as AJ and Bryan's offspring :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Hmmm...interesting, are they planting the seeds for a Balor vs Joe feud next?


Which could mean Bray vs Rollins too...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, this is weird. I mean, cool. But still weird.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charley showing some shoulder skin.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If you see the future then how come you lose? LOL I'm just joking. Bray Wyatt is pretty cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Hmmm...interesting, are they planting the seeds for a Balor vs Joe feud next?


Please don't

I've seen Balor vs Joe for like a year in NXT, I don't want it to watch it again any time soon


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw should be sponsored by talk talk, SINCE THATS ALL THEY FUCKING DO


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Spoiler or BS?



Just a guess, I wouldn't put anything past RAW.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE has a legit gut to conquer The Beast in Bray Wyatt, but Vince can't take his mouth off Reign's d*** long enough to look up and see it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt as per usual goes on for too long, his promos should be shorter and more to the point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW's ratings terrify me more than Bray.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Balors entrance is just so great


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe needs this win.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What a pop for Balor!! Massive! Stone Cold-like!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Was Joe just watching an old Finn entrance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor with the leather jacket would look much better with pants. His upper half looks cool until you see him in tiny trunks lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Kemp said:


> Was Joe just watching an old Finn entrance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His WWE24


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Balors entrance is just so great


 I'm not surprised you like it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Isn't that Nakamura's music? Damn these themes are all starting to sound alike. I wish Jim Johnston didn't have to retire.. Someone find the fountain of youth for that man!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeez, at least you could've put it between the 2nd and 3rd hour to call it "one of the main events"


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

Who's the midget in the leather jacket and speedo? Little Beaver? Lord Littlebrook?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Commercials are looking strong tonight. opcorn


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> I'm not surprised you like it.


Its a great theme. am i not allowed to like it?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The WWE Shop commercial showing Nikki's ass is the best part of Raw so far. :woolcock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Commercials are looking strong tonight. opcorn


Will RAW overcome the commercial odds?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Its a great theme. am i not allowed to like it?


 You can interpret that comment however you like :draper2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day Everyone!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Don't see this triple threat being better than the one from a couple of weeks ago between Rollins/Balor/Miz, but should be good nonetheless.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ace said:


> You can interpret that comment however you like :draper2


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still love Bray's music though!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's 9pm and we're just in the intro phase of the 3rd entire match... 2nd really.. That jobber match was fucking useless


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

the_hound said:


>


 :focus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Would love to see Bray win this, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Adorable One said:


> Who's the midget in the leather jacket and speedo? Little Beaver? Lord Littlebrook?


Finn Jobbor


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

excuse me.. are the announcers claiming Bray Wyatt uses mind games effectively? 

bahahah


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit, Balor must be like 5'7 :lmao

Joe is a short big dude, like 5'10 at best :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CW manhandling Joe :lol

Nice psychology twerp.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt playing a similar role to Miz in the triple threat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who cares if Finn never lost the title? Roman beat him at only a fraction of his full power.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Balor looks really, really small. He's going to look ridiculous in front of Lesnar.










He may as well be Zack Gowen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone else find it ridiculous how the fuck this dude is going toe to toe with these bigger men? The dude is even dominating them with Wyatt and Joe looking like complete dweebs being afraid of guy who is a fraction of their size fpalm


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Balor looks like a child out there against freaking Bray and Joe. Imagine how silly he will look against Lesnar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's the second time Balor attacks from behind and also what he was doing to Wyatt in the corner, seems a bit heelish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF did Booker just say?

Cut his fuggin' mic already...naw but seriously, Booker...wtf you sayin' bruh?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WTF did Booker just say?
> 
> Cut his fuggin' mic already...naw but seriously, Booker...wtf you sayin' bruh?!?


Yep, even Saxton is better.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One of the worst pyramid superplexes I've ever seen..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The most hysterical thing is how the commentary is trying to sell Balor is the smaller man "Balor needs two punches for the effectiveness of one punch" and the dude is dominating guys who are twice his size. 

Someones not on the right page.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Happy Memorial Day Everyone!












Have some rep, fellow patriot. :cozy


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

For those who care Toronto is killing Cincinnati 13 to 1 in the 5th inning.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Balor does look pretty small.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Question for the people that complain about Balor's size. Did you complain when 5'8" Daniel Bryan beat Triple H and then Orton and Batista in the same night?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Flair Flop said:


> Balor looks like a child out there against freaking Bray and Joe. Imagine how silly he will look against Lesnar.


 Geeks like Balor make me appreciate AJ more.

AJ whenever up against bigger men who are kayfabe beneath him, still struggles and sells the size difference.

Balor the dweeb is going toe to toe with guys who are much bigger than him and he's dominating them :lol

It's incredibly stupid and makes them all look like geeks.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Question for the people that complain about Balor's size. Did you complain when 5'8" Daniel Bryan beat Triple H and then Orton and Batista in the same night?


Only the morons did.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Question for the people that complain about Balor's size. Did you complain when 5'8" Daniel Bryan beat Triple H and then Orton and Batista in the same night?


No, Yes, Yes.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Finn balor would be lucky to be 5'8 155lbs. Dude is going to look ridiculous vs Lesnar. He barely looked credible in his squash vs Mahal last month.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe and Bray would make Finn grab his ankles if this was a men's prison.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like the only person that has no problem with Balors size. Did people have a problem when Daniel Bryan made Batista tap to win the title? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Have some rep, fellow patriot. :sk


Thanks! :Bayley Captain America is one of my favorite Avengers. :grin2:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

From the Match announcement until it actually started, almost 15 minutes passed. Then five minutes of wrestling, then a commercial.
Fuck.
No wonder people tune out during this dreck.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Please don't
> 
> I've seen Balor vs Joe for like a year in NXT, I don't want it to watch it again any time soon


Same and this is how I feel about Bayley vs Sasha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Trophies said:


> I feel like the only person that has no problem with Balors size. Did people have a problem when Daniel Bryan made Batista tap to win the title? :lol


 Bryan was a lot more talented and has a bigger frame. He was small, but he wasn't Balor small.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> From the Match announcement until it actually started, almost 15 minutes Then five minutes of wrestling, then a commercial.
> Fuck.
> No wonder people tune out during this dreck.


Not hard to see why they've lost 20% of their audience from just last year.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This match is way too long with all the commercial breaks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor throwing down with two monsters.

My god this is bad :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Meh triple threat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok it should pick up now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe and Bray being used to make Balor look strong fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has sucked thus far.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Ace said:


> Bryan was a lot more talented and has a bigger frame. He was small, but he wasn't Balor small.


Also Bryan looked like a fucking wrestler and you knew he had the skills to make a competitive match. Balor looks like a fucking model who seemingly has no threats against wrestlers like Lesnar.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just remember this match is nodq


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Balor looks like he belongs on 205 Live.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is awesome? Awesomely slow paced and no psychology involved..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"This is awesome" fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Balor does look pretty small.







Goku: Filthy casuals
Vegeta: Balor haters

8*D


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

HBK was always quite good about selling a size difference whether in his first run or second. Albeit he routinely in run 1 went against 6'6 plus and near or over 300 lbs (Rockers era Michaels that was actually about the average roster size methinks), it is incredibly easy to remember that HBK was 6'1-6'2 and in his prime 225 lbs. Albeit a different frame due to the job, Ray Lewis, one of the hardest hitting linebackers of all time and an athletic machine in his prime, was 6'1 and frequently played around 245ish.

edit: easy to forget not remember


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOTN ...so far.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> This is awesome? Awesomely slow paced and no psychology involved..


 The smallest man in the match is dominating both big men like they're fucking jobbers fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those chants. :lol

Dumbasses.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

the_hound said:


> just remember this match is nodq


There should of been a chair involved in this match already!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This has been a burial of Joe and Bray.

Disgusting.

This MOFO is just as bad as Roman, if not worse because at least Roman looks the part.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HUGE win for Joe.

No pun intended.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I was gone for a walk, can anyone tell me the story of this Graves thing? Wtf?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe!


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Samoa Joe not winning this Sunday confirmed.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A win Joe needed.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Good on Joe :clap he needed the win. Not the way he should've won but he needed this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe won! :mark:

At least there is something to be taken from here.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Samoa Joe flicking Finn into the ring post was the most realistic aspect of Balor being in that match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Balor is winning next Sunday as we knew already.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I turned this on about ten minutes ago and got greeted with a fucking god awful triple threat and a pathetic 'this is awesome' chant. A normal Raw episode, I see.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth!


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

The right guy won in Samoa Joe. He needed that win the most, assuming he is not going to win the fatal 5 way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> I feel like the only person that has no problem with Balors size. Did people have a problem when Daniel Bryan made Batista tap to win the title? :lol


Ignore the Balor haters, they're just jelly (perhaps even literally considering the only exercises they do are opening Dorito bags and Mountain Dew bottles).

:troll


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So you book your monster heel to win by stealing the match? 

You can't even make this shit up anymore.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Seth vs Roman


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God awful match which was made to look Balor look strong.

There was no psychology in this match.

Shit like this is why people laugh at wrestling fans.

Joe and Bray are finished, if they're booked like this against a CW. What the fuck are the heavyweight players going to do to them fpalm

This match cemented neither Joe or Bray deserve a match with Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, he's not pandering.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Trophies said:


> I feel like the only person that has no problem with Balors size. Did people have a problem when Daniel Bryan made Batista tap to win the title? :lol


Just gives people something to hate about someone they don't like. I'm with you. I like Finn.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BaeJLee said:


> I'm looking forward to Seth vs Roman


as are many many others


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Taroostyles said:


> So you book your monster heel to win by stealing the match?
> 
> You can't even make this shit up anymore.


I think you are looking too much into it. They did this to show the unpredictability of the fatal 5 way. The right guy won in Joe tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Balor is winning next Sunday as we knew already.


Well, that interraction with Heyman (the only guy to do so) completely tipped that. That'd be like opening with pocket sevens in Hold'em, the flop goes seven, seven, two, and all of a sudden someone shoves all in immediately!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good backstage promo. Certainly a more 'edgy' Seth there, no pandering whatsoever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CW time is break time...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm ready for Bayley and Alexa! This Is Your Life seems like it will be fun!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I get why Rich is Sasha's partner for ER (Baltimore) but Cedric should be her partner. It just makes sense.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok, I barely been watching, but been following dirtsheets. 

didn't Dar and Fox break up? And where did Swann come from in this feud? How did he and Sasha just have a full convo without saying anywords?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

swanton bomb, such a thing of beauty. has to be the GOAT high flying move.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm ready for Bayley and Alexa! This Is Your Life seems like it will be fun!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Geeks like Balor make me appreciate AJ more.
> 
> AJ whenever up against bigger men who are kayfabe beneath him, still struggles and sells the size difference.
> 
> ...


We get it, you hate Balor, could you talk about anything else? It's not like he is the first small guy dominating larger guys, fucking Bryan beat Henry and Big Show in the same match and I would have guess you didn't complain about that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman getting revenge for all those Wellness losses. :reigns2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"it takes 2 of his punches to equal another superstars 1"

Proceeds to dominate two of Raw's biggest monsters...

Dumb as fuck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha looking fine as f*ck.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm glad Alicia Fox is getting used more.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

:lol Rich's glasses


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

To say that triple threat wasn't on the level of the Rollins/Miz/Balor triple threat from a few weeks ago would be an understatement, I think it's fair to say.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> We get it, you hate Balor, could you talk about anything else? It's not like he is the first small guy dominating larger guys, fucking Bryan beat Henry and Big Show in the same match and I would have guess you didn't complain about that


 Big Show and Henry aren't Joe or Bray, nor is Balor anywhere fucking close to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tripsscust at Sasha wearing those mind-bogglingly popular granny panty-styled shorts.


@Legit BOSS , come get your THOT and teach her how to dress so she doesn't embarrass herself like this.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Question for the people that complain about Balor's size. Did you complain when 5'8" Daniel Bryan beat Triple H and then Orton and Batista in the same night?


I usually like Fin matches but his working punch in this match looked shitty. At least with Bryan he laid his shit in.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

We sure won't see this during Bayley this is your life that is for sure. Im not the biggest Rock fan, and much of this segment doesn't age well: but this section of the segment is still a grand slam and King on commentary while Ross plays innocent straightman like his NWA days :maury :maury :maury


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Ace said:


> "it takes 2 of his punches to equal another superstars 1"
> 
> Proceeds to dominate two of Raw's biggest monsters...
> 
> Dumb as fuck.


The match is over dude.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm ready for Bayley and Alexa! This Is Your Life seems like it will be fun!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Question for the people that complain about Balor's size. Did you complain when 5'8" Daniel Bryan beat Triple H and then Orton and Batista in the same night?


Incoming "Bryan's offense is more believable" comments.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

This is actually a smart idea. Putting Banks and Fox in a match with the cruiser-weights. Gives the cruiser-weights more intermingling with the main roster to continually try to get them over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha's outfit is cute.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well.. That match was absolutely useless


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> We get it, you hate Balor, could you talk about anything else? It's not like he is the first small guy dominating larger guys, fucking Bryan beat Henry and Big Show in the same match and I would have guess you didn't complain about that


He should be more concerned with the House that AJ Styles built being overrun by indians :lol

El Majarete is even trending more than Styles on Google Trends.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Hopefully Dar and Fox win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wish Sasha would've shook dat ass.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I'm ready to get there on The Network! :grin2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha over here raisin' all kinds of neck-beard stretch pant tents.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

That little dance segment was disgustingly cute.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sasha doing the bernie lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

banks isn't a very good dancer... i can relate to that


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

the_hound said:


>


Is that a good reaction? LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

First kendo Stick on a Pole, now This Is Your Life. Does WWE actually BEG Russo to come back?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rich and Sasha dancing is so cute!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869366197275435009


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Big Show and Henry aren't Joe or Bray, nor is Balor anywhere fucking close to Daniel Bryan.


No, the logic is the same, 2 big guys against 1 small guy, small guy wins and/or look strong. Same with Mania 30 main event. But your blind hate for Balor don't le you see it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Going by the preview, we still have a segment about "Who attacked Enzo Amore?" and also the whole thing with Bayley and Alexa before the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival.

:mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG The Revival!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> No, the logic is the same, 2 big guys against 1 small guy, small guy wins and/or look strong. Same with Mania 30 main event. But your blind hate for Balor don't le you see it.


 Those two guys have been jobber giants for years, I didn't watch that match but I'll be surprised if Bryan dominated both of them.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TOP GUYS


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Top Guys :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

REVIVAL!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh yessssss some Revival in my life :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

About time Revival came back.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

top guys


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Discount Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope The Revival live up to their NXT hype..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Random af Sanity sign :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why look at the fucking camera, you attack somebody then look at the camera as you casually walk away.

enzo has a broken jaw LOLLLLLL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah right speaking of which there is something going on with Angle/Corey and a CW tag match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That table spot looked so painful!


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

lmfao booker got SHUT DOWN by Michael cole


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Corey "The Instigator/Real Architect" Graves

I like where it looks like his character is going.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

205 Live. :lmao


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I hope The Revival live up to their NXT hype..


They probably won't


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Those two guys have been jobber giants for years, I didn't watch that match but I'll be surprised if Bryan dominated both of them.


Implying that Wyatt haven't been a jobber for years :eyeroll

And this was a Henry who was in his hall of pain run and World Heavyweight champ 3 months earlier.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

you were supposed to jackknife him through the announcers table, dude


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

dude TaZaWa going through that table was DOPE


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I wonder if it actually is Cass that did it


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Almost 10 oclock and exactly zero storylines have advanced or been told except Corey Graves.. Hole Lee Shit this RAW is such shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Graves is in some shit this week.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I hope they push Tazawa to a cruiserweight title match sometime. He seems to deserve that shit. Got the fans behind him relatively speaking, works hard in matches, cool character.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Implying that Wyatt haven't been a jobber for years :eyeroll
> 
> And this was a Henry who was in his hall of pain run and World Heavyweight champ 3 months earlier.


 Did Bryan dominate?

Bray and Joe are in the main event for ER, younger and still possible future world champions that need to be more protected than the likes of Show and Henry.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Soo All that with Graves running off was because of the Enzo bit.. Good grief..


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Therapy said:


> Almost 10 oclock and exactly zero storylines have advanced or been told except Corey Graves.. Hole Lee Shit this RAW is such shit.


In defense of WWE, this is the 'go-home' show before a PPV, so storylines aren't exactly supposed to advance greatly. For WWE this is their marketing to get people to buy the PPV.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cass too be revealed as the attacker and Graves becomes his manager :tucky


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Whoever Kalisto is facing better kill him.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

at least kallisto dropped the goofball look


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

8 Bit Kalisto


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Put Kalisto in a fuggin' cruiserweight match dammit!

He's no Rey Mysterio!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

TITUS BRAND!!! URAH! URAH! URAH!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So help me if Jobberlisto beats both of them...
Good enough. :lol


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

i like sashas zipper.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus brand.

:lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Titus O'Neil should be a upper mid carder.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> you were supposed to jackknife him through the announcers table, dude


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TITUS WINS!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Was that a botch?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow. Kalisto is Tiny as shit. How is he NOT in the CW Division?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ, this company deserves the low ratings, its not just awful its fricken woeful.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't with Titus...LMFAO!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Titus Brand is stronger than ever.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Do the "Million Dollar" dance! That's what we're here for!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thoughts of the demise of the Titus Brand was premature!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

the_hound said:


> jesus christ, this company deserves the low ratings, its not just awful its fricken woeful.


 Think they've set records the last 3 of 4 weeks :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So the ha ha ha man not fighting tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ahhh Bliss :banderas


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Come on Pens. Don't fuck this up.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

altreineirialx said:


> i like sashas zipper.


Which one? :laugh:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Let's go PREDS!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just now stopping in... also in time for Alexa Bliss! :homer

Anyone kind enough to give me a brief rundown thus far?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

So, Titus gets a win, that's good I guess. Would be nice for Kalisto to go to the CW division and Titus to get some stronger wins.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd welcome Vince Russo back with open arms.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I dunno, I just find it weird how Alexa is saying Bayley can't get extreme. Wasn't Alexa the chick that was blowing glitter and wearing a tutu?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> So the ha ha ha man not fighting tonight.


Probably ha ha ha himself with that senton through the table last week...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

PTPs vs. Crews & Tozawa at WM 34................................*BOOK THAT SHIT*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


exactly. cass dropped the ball, not the jacknife


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TD_DDT said:


> Let's go PREDS!


Fuggem'!

GO DUCKS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel like this Raw started about a year ago and it's never-ending.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a go-home show...right?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like when they have the different divisions interact. The Women working with the Cruiserweights is cool.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Fuggem'!
> 
> GO DUCKS!


Go Stars!......:mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexa :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd seems like it's on the verge of dying.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

starsfan24 said:


> Go Stars!......:mj2


Fuckin' Caps......................the decade of disappointment continues


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"on a pole" fpalmfpalm


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

So is Alexa gonna cut the same promo Charlotte did to Bayley?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley and Bliss!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> Go Stars!......:mj2


Yeah...I know...


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> So is Alexa gonna cut the same promo Charlotte did to Bayley?


Yes lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like when they have the different divisions interact. The Women working with the Cruiserweights is cool.


I agree. Makes it feel more like a living world rather than Isolated acts if that makes sense.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Irrelevant said:


> So is Alexa gonna cut the same promo Charlotte did to Bayley?


Possibly, but with more exaggerated facial expressions


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who are the muppets in the ring with the Goddess?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Move Kalisto over to RAW
> My hopes rise that he'll get a rejuvenated push in the CW division
> MFW he instead gets jobbed out, albeit in hilarious fashion










Oh well, at least the one true goddess of the WWE will help wash that bad taste out of my mouth. :tucky


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is going to be painfully unfunny. But I'm sure Bliss marks are gonna say "DID YOU SEE HOW SHE SCRUNCHED HER NOSE AT THE CROWD GREATEST PROMO EVER"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bliss' theme.

:deandre

Man, what happened to good themes?!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why do they try so hard to recreate the magic that Rock and Mankind did?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wake me when this is over.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My mind is in the gutter lol! "Alexa can handle a Kendo Stick but can Bayley?"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonder why Bliss always gets "What" chants.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

WWE creative has become lazy. This is your life really? This segment is weird.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I agree. Makes it feel more like a living world rather than Isolated acts if that makes sense.


When this happen?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What chants in 2017. Today's fans are trash.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Is that... Marennette from Miraculous Ladybug?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thats it, i'm done for the night


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God this is bad.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Honestly, for a segment like this you need elite mic work. You have to be really funny, it's a prerequisite. Anything less and it's going to flop.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Why do they try so hard to recreate the magic that Rock and Mankind did?


To be fair they aren't really trying at all.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

This is painful I'm out can't watch anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd not digging this.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mrs. Flapper? haha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is that Claire Lynch? Is she pregnant with Bayleys baby?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flapper? WTF?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They're booing Bailey's grade school teacher?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Probably ha ha ha himself with that senton through the table last week...


:grin2:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Zero heat for this pile of shit segment.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa is disgracefully bad. All she fucking does is stutter.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wtf is this :lol


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

:lol here's your goddess 

I'll be back for the main event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cut the crap and start kissing. :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE has literally neutered itself. Amazing. Never seen a company do it to themselves.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is this? Bliss can't save this segment did the people who wrote this seriously expect it to work?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Tracy Halloweena? WTF?


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

this is terrible


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow the crowd is dead for this segment isn't it.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> I've had a good feeling about this Raw all day now, I reckon this is going to be one of the best Raws we've witnessed in years. Just a feeling I have.
> 
> I can't wait for Raw to start.


What in the blue fuck would make you think this? Because its a go home show? Let me remind you this is a holiday show. Wwe doesnt try on holiday shows. They expect no one to watch. Therefore they book like no one watches. This show will be the worst in months and i don't even have to watch one fucking minute to know this. And neither do you.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do they always try to recreate stuff...this is...ugh


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

This kind of shit only works when you're Jericho or The Rock.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Is it bad that I'm actually hoping Bayley will come out and talk to save us from this? Yes....it's bad.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yikes. This is horrible.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is worse than the Old Day segment. I feel sorry for Bliss, they practically sent her out there to drown.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How shitty must it feel to power through an awful segment that nobody cares about? Like, Alexa deserves a goddamn medal for this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This segment may be, not so good... but Bliss' ass is looking divine! :book


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is so bad... So so so so bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment is dying...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is bombing terribly. end this crap. No one gives a shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Quite a difference in talent from the past segment to this segment, and I like Alexa and consider her one of the best talents in WWE in mic work, but man, nowhere near the level of the past..once again.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

This is Oldday cancer.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is painfully bad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess they are trying to top the House of Horrors as worst segment of the year


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trace has a yellow line going through her two top teeth.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bliss is not a good enough mic worker to pull this off.

This SUCKS.

:dc


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

um.. no.. no to all of this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If I were in the crowd I would try and start a this sucks chant.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bah gawd somebody stop this. I have a family dammit :bahgawd


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha 

This is so fucking bad


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

So what's everyone thoughts on raw?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Dude is cute tho...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In all my time watching, even including late 99-00 WCW, guest host garbage and the dying days of AWA, *this might be one of the 20 worst segments I have ever seen in a major wrestling promotion. Not joking. *


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

alexa's a cute girl, nice ass... should've been eva marie's spot though, that's where the money was


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Somebody euthanize this segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wheres al queada when you need them


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DELETE DELETE


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:dc


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Wow this is brutal, hopefully they have something planned to make this meaningful. this is beyond awful.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WTF IS HAPPENING LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


EDIT: HARD TO WATCH INDEED BOOKER LMFAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DELETE chants :heston


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"This is boring" chants. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

This shit.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol delete


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is the absolute worst.

Compete dumpster fire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bayley probably pegged that guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Worst THIS IS YOUR LIFE Ever.....


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This may go down as the worst segment of the year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF was that? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:goaway

Where is Braun when you need him? Have him come out and destroy this shit.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

WOAT Raw.

Rollins and Reigns have to have an 8* match to save this show.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

You're right Booker this is hard to watch


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Some Alexa fan try to defend that crap lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

"This is hard to watch" :lmao

WWE ruining Alexa Bliss ASAP I see


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bayley not even getting pops.. No1Currs


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

BOOKER T WITH THE TRUTH


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

It's not even believable.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

as do i, cole


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Delete delete delete


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I'd rather Bayley tell us more about the 12 year old inside her


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Alight, this needs to end lol.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

animal cruelty


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

LET'S GO BAYLEY!!!!! :Bayley


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


> I'd rather Bayley tell us more about the 12 year old inside her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God that's over. Woof.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candidate for WOAT segment. :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Booker T: "This is hard to watch" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank God that's over.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh good the network plug.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is how WWE works now. Babyface gets absolutely buried, comes out to defend themselves, gets their ass kicked. Then they dont' get over, and WWE writing mocks them for being lame.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day can break up in peace now that the Old Day segment has been surpassed.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

What an absolutely horrible segment. Wtf were creative thinking?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Booker T: "This is hard to watch" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


He finally said something that actually makes sense. :lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Definitely a candidate for Worst segment of the year. I'm sure there was some charlotte/bayley segments up there too.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa is the Goddess of the WWE. Not the Miracle worker of the WWE.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Not to sound creepy or anything but I just noticed how cute Corey Graves is lol!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess Bliss ain't that great on the mic after all. She's still getting what chants and judging by the comments here and on twitter this segment of hers blows.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I forgot this was the go home :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

That's what happens when you try to give a performer too much. Alexa is good on the mic, but not *that* good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Poor Alexa. She did all she could, but fuck. You could pick random wrestling fans' names out of a hat and those people would write a better wrestling show than this shit. Vince McMahon should be ashamed of his company.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

someone should make a gif of Bayley throwing the pink care bear  poor care bear


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus Christ that was awful. I'm a fan of Alexa and all, but holy freaking god that sucked :lol

First time in a while I've been happy to see Bayley though. If the plan was to get Bayler over, I'd say it worked somewhat.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> This is going to be painfully unfunny. But I'm sure Bliss marks are gonna say "DID YOU SEE HOW SHE SCRUNCHED HER NOSE AT THE CROWD GREATEST PROMO EVER"


Yeah, there's no denying that skit was shit. :deandre

And that's coming from someone who views Bliss as mai sparkly waifu (sorry @Tommy-V, but I had to say it 8*D).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Alexa is the Goddess of the WWE. Not the Miracle worker of the WWE.


Yeah they really put her in a position to fail with that segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bliss was set up to fail in that segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Irrelevant said:


> What an absolutely horrible segment. Wtf were creative thinking?


Someone's asleep at the wheel...big time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa taking a huge L there. Bad scripting, poorly delivered, and no crowd connection. Well done, WWE. :clap


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Quite a difference in talent from the past segment to this segment, and I like Alexa and consider her one of the best talents in WWE in mic work, but man, nowhere near the level of the past..once again.


Bliss is nowhere near the top 20 in today's WWE in terms on mic work. All time she isn't top 200. 

She's top 1 in overrated mic skills though, they're really nothing above average.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Strategize said:


> That's what happens when you try to give a performer too much. Alexa is good on the mic, but not *that* good.


RIGHT!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> This shit.


It's a mouthful to say, and Id have to think about it: but that off first reaction might genuinely be, late 99-00 WCW, dying AWA days and guest host garbage included, be one of the top 20-25 worst segments I have seen in a major wrestling promotion. 

Most who see my posts know I call it right down the middle too. No slant, just honestly.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BaeJLee said:


> I'd rather Bayley tell us more about the 12 year old inside her


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ohh just look at all the Bliss defenders. :eva

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ronzilla said:


> someone should make a gif of Bayley throwing the pink care bear  poor care bear


Word. Bear Lives Matter.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Bliss finally getting Called out for the mic work, she isn't usually that bad before but she's never shown anything to suggest she's good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was Russo levels of shit, my God, how can the same creative team make the Festival of Friendship and this?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they really put her in a position to fail with that segment.


The idea was bad but no one told her to have that horrible try-hard delivery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cornette and Bischoff on Table for 3 Tonight! :mark:

That will be the best part of WWE TV alllll week.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

To be fair, if I tried I could probably only name barely a handful of people in wrestling history that could have made that a successful segment.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Not to sound creepy or anything but I just noticed how cute Corey Graves is lol!


:lmao That's far from "creepy" considering how the women get talked about here. And I agree, Graves is a cute guy.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

again? lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Man, I wanted Eric to come back as GM.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I still cannot quite process the level of ineptitude of what I just saw. Hell, even tater tots, while an incredibly eye-squinting moment, was just a moment of what was otherwise a pretty pedestrian exchange.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> The idea was bad but no one told her to have that horrible try-hard delivery.


She does tends to overact at point and needs to learn to reign it in.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah Cass is the one who attacked Enzo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit at Cornette *and* Bischoff appearing *together* *at the same time* on a WWE show in 2017. :mase


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF WTF "they said enzo had a broken jaw"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess this is Enzo's new thing now. Get beat up every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Again with Enzo.

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Attacked again? Oh lawd


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Has to be Cass attacking Enzo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So help me God if they split up Team SAWFT before they even get a tag title run. :fuckthis


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

The 'poor delivery' is actually a tactic to try and stop the what chants. shes actually very good on the mic.

No one could have saved that tripe though. That was Hand birth/ Katie Vick levels of what the hell were they thinking.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Austin Aries intro is fucking awful.. It's CAW WCW Nitro music.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

how does Enzo not see WHO attacks him?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enzo been fucking Liv so much he doesn't remember what he has done :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo and Cass going to be breaking up alot sooner than I thought.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's like there's only 4 people in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

enjoy


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

first ever!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Enzo even on the main roster? All he does is get beat up every week.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Look, it's WWE's 365-day free trial offer.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Awesome. We don't have to sit through another Enzo promo tonight! :mark:

Thank you, mystery attacker.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo could keep getting attacked and every week he could get a new bandage or cast, but he would say he is fine when he isn't. I'm being silly.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Enzo and Cass going to be breaking up alot sooner than I thought.


They're not really going anywhere as a tag team. I thought maybe at Mania they would've won gold, until the Hardyz came back.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tjp count will be 76 times


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> She does tends to overact at point and needs to learn to reign it in.


Yeah, I like Alexa but she tries wayyyyyy too hard on the mic for my liking. If she could control that she would be gold.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

My boy TJP is a god damned Oasis in this wasteland called WWE life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP! :liquor


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869375406968889344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869375498912059392


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I can't believe he still dabs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Enzo and Cass going to be breaking up alot sooner than I thought.


If their plan is to push Cass as a singles guy he will not work. Out of Braun, Corbin and Cass; Cass is the one with the less upside and the lowest ceiling.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Cornette and Bischoff on Table for 3 Tonight! :mark:
> 
> That will be the best part of WWE TV alllll week.


That shit deserves an unedited showing on the Network! :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This match been played out.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The crowd genuinely does not give a single fuck about the cruiserweights. You could hear a pin drop in that arena.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hour two and three are gonna do horrendous numbers.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#BigCassDropsTheDEADWEIGHT2017


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> If their plan is to push Cass as a singles guy he will not work. Out of Braun, Corbin and Cass; Cass is the one with the less upside and the lowest ceiling.


Explain.

:hmmm


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

That Alexa-Bayley segment was cringeworthy. I felt like gouging my eyes out with hot spoons


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


:jet7


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

And what's so great about Bayley anyway? Her face looks like an old foot


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Explain.
> 
> :hmmm


Without his mouth piece, he's gonna fade, fade, fade...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Explain.
> 
> :hmmm


Worst look compared to Braun and Corbin. Worst ring work as well. In terms of mic skills Braun is way better in terms of sounding like his character should. Corbin is not as good but the other upsides he has puts him ahead of Cass. Cass sounds robotic on the mic as if he is going through cue cards in his head.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


>


POTN.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

God Movement said:


> The crowd genuinely does not give a single fuck about the cruiserweights. You could hear a pin drop in that arena.


Still say thats a real shame because its up there with the best actual wrestling almost every match. However they need to put on a 4 star match to get a mild reaction though either on raw or 205 live.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Without his mouth piece, he's gonna fade, fade, fade...


Enzo can stay as his manager.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Booker just fuggin' rambles stupid shiet.

I bet Cole and Graves laugh their balls off about him off camera.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This crowd is so fucking dead.. I love it..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope this Austin/Neville rivalry ends at ER this Sunday. Time to move on from it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> :lmao That's far from "creepy" considering how the women get talked about here. And I agree, Graves is a cute guy.


I guess I just don't want to degrade him and stuff. I guess we have good taste, it feels weird to say that lol!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJP :liquor deserves better than to follow that debacle. :cuss:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Booker just fuggin' rambles stupid shiet.
> 
> I bet Cole and Graves laugh their balls off about him off camera.


Shucky ducky quack quack.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

There are more piss break segments on this show than there are commercials.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I agree. Makes it feel more like a living world rather than Isolated acts if that makes sense.


It makes the WWE "world" seem bigger and yeah like it makes it seem less closed in.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

A dead crowd can make a decent match feel completely shit and worthless.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> And what's so great about Bayley anyway? Her face looks like an old foot


Her ass


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"TJP's been around a long time all over the world"

:lol WWE acting like Perkins is at AJ levels.. Sure Perkins has been around since the early 2000's but to most he's a new boring hipster who dabs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So if TJP is TJP by being TJP, can be he be TJP without being TJP at the same time that he is TJP?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The moment Otunga returns will be a travesty..


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I just changed the channel. I was dozing off watching those cruiserweights.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

600 replies in a live Raw thread :lmao

This shit is dying.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KATLYN MASTERBATION VIDEO yassssssssssssssssss


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That shin-breaker suplex Aries does is so retarded


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> KATLYN MASTERBATION VIDEO yassssssssssssssssss


Really? Is that TJP?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So if TJP is TJP by being TJP, can be he be TJP without being TJP at the same time that he is TJP?


Nope, TJP can only be TJP if he's TJP while not being TJP on TJP day.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Time for a title change this Sunday please.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Neville.. tapped.. hm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MONDAY NIGHT RAW:


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

What's the point of this match? 

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy their work, but the match didn't further anything


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was so excited for the Alexa and Bayley segment and then well you guys saw what happened.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nope, TJP can only be TJP if he's TJP while not being TJP on TJP day.


Now that makes more sense


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great this means Aries isn't winning the title.... Jesus fucking christ this feud has been terrible, Aries has failed twice to get the title and now in his final chance he's gonna come up short again...waste of fucking time.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Aries misses a missile dropkick, doesn't sell the knee, then bridges on his bad knee for his finish.

Jesus. Just compounding the meaningless of literally everything that happens.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice attitude from Reigns there, he should be wrestling in full heel mode tonight very much like it was during their MITB match :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Shucky ducky quack quack.


That's actually his best line. :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ of a Raw.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

T0M said:


> 600 replies in a live Raw thread :lmao
> 
> This shit is dying.


I've been told the number of viewers is irrelevant to a show's survival. Don't worry.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd be happy if out of nowhere we get Aleister Black attack all the cruiserweight till he gets...the KING


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Nice attitude from Reigns there, he should be wrestling in full heel mode tonight very much like it was during their MITB match :mark


His attitude has been spot on for months now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Great this means Aries isn't winning the title.... Jesus fucking christ this feud has been terrible, Aries has failed twice to get the title and now in his final chance he's gonna come up short again...waste of fucking time.


Nevile vs TJP or Nese would be much better anyways.

I'd be OK with Neville holding the belt for Cedric Alexander and then moving to the upper-midcard, if not right to the main event.

I want to see him and Balor battle!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> His attitude has been spot on for months now.


Yep, very much since the RAW after Mania 32 and more particularly since coming back from suspension. Loving it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Just got home from a cook out, how's crappy RAW? Worth even watching?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I miss the smackdown show before the shake up. Now I have nothing that's how I feel. I'm not into this shit at all not sure why I still watch. Football please hurry up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Worst look compared to Braun and Corbin. Worst ring work as well. In terms of mic skills Braun is way better in terms of sounding like his character should. Corbin is not as good but the other upsides he has puts him ahead of Cass. Cass sounds robotic on the mic as if he is going through cue cards in his head.


I actually would say that Cass has better upside than Corbin. Corbin has a weird body and is not as charismatic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville just rage quit on Charly, LMFAO.

I'd nut in 60 seconds or less too bruh, no shame son.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Awww poor, Neville is so upset!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Just got home from a cook out, how's crappy RAW? Worth even watching?


This is a pretty good example of a Raw absolutely driving the viewers away at a record rate.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Just got home from a cook out, how's crappy RAW? Worth even watching?


It's been fantastic.

:Rollins2


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, please don't mess up this Goldust run like you have with all the others..


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Some Alexa fan try to defend that crap lol



Not sure why you're blaming Alexa when she wasn't the one that made the segment bad, it was the terrible idea by WWE creative to go with having that stupid "this is your life crap". 

Alexa was fine for what she had to work with, but the "people from Bayley's past" were what turned it into one of the worst segments in WWE history, nobody could've saved that pile of shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Goldust! :smile2:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so enzo and cass and rtuth are splitting up, this company man


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Goldust > everyone on Raw and SD and NXT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or Charly's boobs look huge? Not complaining :bookwens3


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fucking push gold dust


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You know you have been around a long time when an attempt at freshness is to revert you to a modified version of your gimmick when you were at your height 21 years ago!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

God Movement said:


> It's been fantastic.
> 
> :Rollins2


lol I'll probably pass then, thanks


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You know this is actually a good promo from Goldust, too bad it's 2017.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This Goldust promo has been the best part of Raw.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm perfectly fine with making Goldust into a credible competitor on Raw. 

Alas, this won't happen. :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm hoping for an eventual Goldust and Miz program, their gimmicks would match up great, either as a tag team or as enemies.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> You know you have been around a long time when an attempt at freshness is to revert you to a modified version of your gimmick when you were at your height 21 years ago!


And sadly it's more interesting than any of the other 'characters' on the roster that have been around a fraction of the time.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Goldust is on point.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and there we have it, JUST CRAPPED ALL OVER GOLDUST

wtf its tna wrestling the truth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldust stealing the show. :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this a battle of retro promos?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This is a pretty good example of a Raw absolutely driving the viewers away at a record rate.


That bad huh? lol this company is pathetic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shattered Products = best part of RAW since :braun left, tbqh.

LMFAO R-Truth!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"GOLDIE, WE COMIN' FO YOU ....."


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the funky music..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. that took a turn for the.. sure as shit not golden..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is pretty early for a main event. Can't imagine the shit finish we're gonna get.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Main event time :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh no, Truth making the jump to legit blaxploitation character. Nevermind my excitement for Goldust.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> This is pretty early for a main event. Can't imagine the shit finish we're gonna get.


I predict a brawl between all 5 guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth trying to steal it back, but came up short.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

What a Segway into the main event. Such a quality production.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I predict a brawl between all 5 guys.


I hope so.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> This is pretty early for a main event. Can't imagine the shit finish we're gonna get.


Probably will be one of those lame dusty finishes then Angle comes out 

"NO NO NO NO. The match isn't ending this way.. REF RESTART THE MATCH"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Just got home from a cook out, how's crappy RAW? Worth even watching?


-1 Stars overall, except for Goldust who gets 5 gold stars.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah shit the gold dust match is my second favorite on the card Sunday...fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> That bad huh? lol this company is pathetic


Check out the Alexa/Bayley This is your Life segment. It's a must see for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KURT ANGLE ATTACKED ENZO, HOLY SHIT


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope so.


With, I assume, Reigns standing tall on the go-home show.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Oh no, Truth making the jump to legit blaxploitation character. Nevermind my excitement for Goldust.


Wouldn't mind this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Abisial said:


> "GOLDIE, WE COMIN' FO YOU ....."








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869382377058975744


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I severely hate that thing Rollins does with his hand during his entrance? Who does he think he is, Undertaker bring the crowd back from the dead with an urn?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright here we go...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Main Event Time!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW That is loud. 


When Roman comes out the crowd wakes up


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman got a pretty weak reaction there, just thirsty girls screaming..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

banks wrestling on 205, shes not 205


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

" The most exciting time on television, just got hotter"
I guess two lies cancel each other out and make a truth? :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since Roman is not winning on Sunday I am almost sure he will end up RAW standing tall and looking strong.

Sasha in 205 live? Boy how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is this the 27th time they did this Cruiserweight Match on Raw?
These writers aren't Even on autopilot, my guess is the busboy from catering is doing this shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And sadly it's more interesting than any of the other 'characters' on the roster that have been around a fraction of the time.


A starting point (96) which, given your sig you'd appreciate, *was Derek Jeter's first year in the starting lineup for the Yankees* for perspective. Let that sink in everyone


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> WOW WOW That is loud.
> 
> 
> When Roman comes out the crowd wakes up


 Must have heard something else? Seemed very weak.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I severely hate that thing Rollins does with his hand during his entrance? Who does he think he is, Undertaker bring the crowd back from the dead with an urn?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If you consider this crowd is giving Reigns a loud reaction :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread is electrified right now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Must have heard something else? Seemed very weak.


You did hear something else.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This is pretty early for a main event. Can't imagine the shit finish we're gonna get.


Apparently a 27 minute entrance for just one of the competitors. So much for that interesting brawl.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean needs to drop the IC belt already and get back in the main event.

And I'm not even an Ambrose fan.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ughhhhhh r-truth :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth.

:mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I've popped for 3 things since tuning in.

2 involved Booker T, 1 involved Goldust.

NEW ERA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins pulling some old tricks...


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Oooh Seth, I see you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth outclassing Reigns so far. :Cocky


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Some Alexa fan try to defend that crap lol


Who? Everyone is saying it was shit. Can't defend that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A punch.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"right knee is his greatest strength now"...finisher hint?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Rollins would go back to trunks, he had so many cool attires

































His attire nowadays just seems so boring and plain, i miss the Rollins that would come out with band t shirts, and have crazy attires.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth does sell better than Ziggler.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins = complete package.

Power like Cena/Cesaro.
Agility like RVD.
Skill like Jericho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice spot there. Nice sell, too.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"that was REAL right there"- my goodness Booker, the cat is out of the bag, but my goodness Booker mind your job eh?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

These guys have great chemistry.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I wish Rollins would go back to trunks, he had so many cool attires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, no.. makes him look like a geek.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

These 2 have great chemistry together


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Dean had the bigger reaction out of the shield members tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth dominating so far, so look for a Roman ẃin here.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No, Book.

No, it wasn't real.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> These guys have great chemistry.


Indeed, great chemistry both as rivals and as a tag team.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone like the nickname the big dog? I can't believe they are pushing that it's laughable and belongs in the 90s. Not doing Reigns any favors.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Great psychology in this match thus far :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I severely hate that thing Rollins does with his hand during his entrance? Who does he think he is, Undertaker bring the crowd back from the dead with an urn?


Rollins is a good worker... but f*ck has WWE really ruined him, IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If these guys have great chemistry, what do Flair/Steamboat and HBK/Taker have? Super-duper great chemistry?


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins = complete package.
> 
> Power like Cena/Cesaro.
> Agility like RVD.
> Skill like Jericho.


Is that a joke? He isn't in the same class as any of them.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

so did we find out what happened with what Angle was informed of tonight


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is making Raw look like the 8th plague part of the masterplan of making Jinder look strong to sell that one shirt he has?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Alphy B said:


> Dean had the bigger reaction out of the shield members tonight


Dude, your sign must be the coolest on the history of WF, obviously not counting the guy with the Leanna Decker sign.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Was marking out over R Truth saying get got. Lil Jimmy R Truth was the best. :done


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No, no, no.. makes him look like a geek.


Didn't make him look like a geek to everyone years ago when he was on NXT, everyone was riding his dick and saying he was a main eventer.

Ur just too used to him wearing tights because you've seen it for so long, had he kept his attires from NXT you'd be used to him wearing trunks and thinking him going to tights would be ridiculous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Rollins = complete package.
> 
> Power like Cena/Cesaro.
> Agility like RVD.
> Skill like Jericho.


No mic skills (at least not as a babyface) or little to no charisma though


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> If these guys have great chemistry, what do Flair/Steamboat and HBK/Taker have? Super-duper great chemistry?


Not necessarily. They're just better wrestlers.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> I wish Rollins would go back to trunks, he had so many cool attires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I swear the last month or so Rollins gets thrown into the barricade every week lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Rollins is a good worker... but f*ck has WWE really ruined him, IMO.


For the past year, it's been like watching a 12-car pileup that could've been easily avoided.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns playing the heel tonight in this match. Love It!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with some really good selling here.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed, great chemistry both as rivals and as a tag team.


Yep.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The ratings must be through the roof right now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns vs Rollins has nothing on Rollins vs Ambrose I will say that.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

"Tonight is the night.." we see the lowest ratings in Raw history. Holiday or not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

punchity punch punch punch punch.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Best match these two had was the one on MITB '16, Rollins played the perfect heel underdog and Roman dominated as he should do in every match since his feud with Brock in 2015.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Raw was buns


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BaeJLee said:


>


Lol no one ever had a problem with his attires from the indies or on NXT before, ever since he got some plain black tights with nothing on them people acting as if he's got some amazing attire now and his old ones are shit, i don't get it. Guess to be a main eventer u must wear all black with no designs on them or ur a geek.

Ultimate Warrior, Rick Rude, Macho Man, those guys wore all kinds of crazy shit and unique attires, i hate now everyone must wear plain black to be taken serious.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

BaeJLee said:


>


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam nice punch by Reigns and Nice selling by Seth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice spot there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth kicked out!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Yep.


You're making me miss the Shield. :frown2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Some sell there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuggin' KICK ASS sequence!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was a pretty awesome sequence there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman never sells the buckle bomb.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great spot. Buckle bomb into a superman punch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sadly, this match couldn't salvage RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really great sequence there! :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No-selling the Buckle Bomb... :eyeroll


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That strength from Seth Rollins :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The crowd roared for that but seeing something like that makes me think of selling and Phil Anselmo yelling IS THERE NO STANDARD ANYMOOOOORE


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol no one ever had a problem with his attires from the indies or on NXT before, ever since he got some plain black tights with nothing on them people acting as if he's got some amazing attire now and his old ones are shit, i don't get it. Guess to be a main eventer u must wear all black with no designs on them or ur a geek.


I think it's just a lot of guys wear trunks. The longer pants make him stand out more to me anyway. Black and Grey go well with a lot too. I do like it when Seth wears the Gold gear and the White gear. I think the darker colors match his character though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cool spot tbh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> No-selling the Buckle Bomb... :eyeroll


Not like it's a high impact move or anything. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So that's how Reigns doesn't win at ER?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

He's nailing Reigns with everything.

Big Dog keeps kicking out.

:kobelol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is really into this match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BIG DAWG KICKING OUT OF SPAM


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seth ur gonna need a pistol to put Reigns away, just quit trying man.....


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Super Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too many predictable kickouts ruining match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Do the deal Seth, it's the only way to put out the big dog.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol no one ever had a problem with his attires from the indies or on NXT before, ever since he got some plain black tights with nothing on them people acting as if he's got some amazing attire now and his old ones are shit, i don't get it. Guess to be a main eventer u must wear all black with no designs on them or ur a geek.


He should never wear trunks again, he looked like any Justin Gabriel with it.

Like it or not his size doesn't help him when he uses trunks, tights makes him look more "stylized" and taller.

Kinda like Shawn Michaels.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins shoudln't lose here... fugg that shiet!

I'll take fuggery for the finish.

Nm......ffs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shocker......


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I fast forwarded to the Bayley thing (dear god do I regret watching that) 

WWE is so bad these days


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was an awkward finishing sequence.

Good match though, in the 3.75-4* range.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Reigns eats like 500 finishers and Reigns hits 1 for a pin


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lmfao at that guy who was trying to tell ShowStopper what he was scared of and how it wasn't gonna happen....

Then it happened.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

RAW= Roman Always Wins

Good match though


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can we have this Roman every week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

YES YES YES YES YES YES hahaha. Reigns wins :mark:



Let the whining begin


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE BIG DAWG


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

There is little more pathetic than a grown ass man with a Strowman shirt marking out over an obvious near Fall.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Same old same old.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

One shitty spear and just.. like.. that. :eyeroll


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Rollins is now a mid carder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman avenges his Wellness losses confirmed. :lmao


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Roman getting his wins back. Ambrose you're next!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Abisial said:


> Lmfao at that guy who was trying to tell ShowStopper what he was scared of and how it wasn't gonna happen....
> 
> Then it happened.


Pretty funny, isn't it?

Keep pushing those viewers away, though.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The right decision was made..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> I fast forwarded to the Bayley thing (dear god do I regret watching that)
> 
> WWE is so bad these days


I was so excited for the segment too.  I guess I got my hopes up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seth lost because he didn't do the deal.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

No bones about it, the big dog has reigned over his yard!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> The right decision was made..


Yeah man, it's been working like a charm over the past 3 years.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I cut a fart earlier that was more extreme than that PPV is going to be.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd popped when Roman won. 


Good match. Their MITB match was better but this could be #2 . 


Crowd was into this match


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, i did called that Roman will end up the show standing tall and looking strong


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

holy shit, THIS ending is supposed to get me excited for Extreme Rules?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rollins did a great job making Reigns look strong :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alphy B said:


> Roman getting his wins back. Ambrose you're next!


I hope so. I really do. >


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Shame people are gonna let the fact that Roman won take away from the fact that was a damn good main event match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You're making me miss the Shield. :frown2:












*SERVED WITH NOSTALGIA!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So tell me again, why should I get emotionally invested in either a Roman or Brock singles match for the next year? You know neither is losing.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Crowd popped when Roman won.
> 
> 
> Good match. Their MITB match was better but this could be #2 .
> ...


I thought you said Rollins wasn't gonna lose clean.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cornette, Hayes, and Bischoff on Table of 3...gotta see this.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I hope so. I really do. >


It's going to happen and it will probably lead to dean heel turn and eventual multiple losses as a heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> So tell me again, why should I get emotionally invested in either a Roman or Brock singles match for the next year? You know neither is losing.


BCUZ THARYE GR8 AT S3LLING!111


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Roman will be the one who will take on Brock on next year WM, he will not win the match at Extreme Rules but he will have in the future a kayfabe reason to claim that he is the The Top Dog and whoever faces Brock at the next PPVs are not on his league,

Surprise me that WWE are booking this feud logically.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match as expected. Just saying, please pick a different finisher.

Raw needs to get a big story going because right now it just feels like they are treading water until the Summer. So either Strowman needs to come back ASAP or get something going. A face turn, a heel turn, something!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> No mic skills (at least not as a babyface) or little to no charisma though


Your post...

DELETE!
DELETE!
DELETE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince never fails to pick a horrible top guy anymore, he can never pick someone the fans actually get behind, he's always gotta pick someone he has to fight the fans on. He can't ever make it easy and pick someone thats actually liked, he's gotta pick them buy how hard they make his dick when he looks at them.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I wish Reigns would win this Sunday and just take the title off Lesnar at the unnamed next PPV.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Roman avenges his Wellness losses confirmed. :lmao


Drugged Up Roman was nowhere near Full Power Roman. So it makes sense.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty funny, isn't it?
> 
> Keep pushing those viewers away, though.


and yet WWE wont be going anywhere for a long long time. You will still be singing the same tune in 10 years time


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So distateful to have that eyesore going over Rollins. As expected of a failing company, though.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> There is little more pathetic than a grown ass man with a Strowman shirt marking out over an obvious near Fall.


He could've have been decked out in a Bliss shirt with his hair (or tuft of hair) in a side pony and tassles like Bayley :shrug


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I suppose WWE needs to reestablish who's really at the top of the pecking order. After Reigns suspension and subsequent punishment, there was actual doubt as to what the outcome of any of his matches might be.

We can't have that, can we? :lol

Great match though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alphy B said:


> It's going to happen and it will probably lead to dean heel turn and eventual *multiple losses* as a heel.


No complaints here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth needs to fail Wellness so he can also get mega pushed after a slap on the wrist from Vince. :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> and yet WWE wont be going anywhere for a long long time. You will still be singing the same tune in 10 years time


No one said it's going anywhere, but it isn't making that much money, which is good enough for me.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> I've had a good feeling about this Raw all day now, I reckon this is going to be one of the best Raws we've witnessed in years. Just a feeling I have.
> 
> I can't wait for Raw to start.


Am i the only one wanting this guys review of the show??


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Interesting. I'm going Joe taking the pin at ER after he takes out Rollins, Bray and Roman take each other out and Finn wins. Or the other four gang up on Finn and Rollins wins. Nah, first one.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

PHX said:


> Shame people are gonna let the fact that Roman won take away from the fact that was a damn good main event match.


Of course cause nothing makes them happy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> BCUZ THARYE GR8 AT S3LLING!111


Being a WWE fan:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> I suppose WWE needs to reestablish who's really at the top of the pecking order. After Reigns suspension and subsequent punishment, there was actual doubt as to what the outcome of any of his matches might be.
> 
> Great match though.


It was a great match indeed. And yeah that's what they are establishing here first with Reigns beating Balor and now Rollins. They are positioning Reigns as the top tier guy. He won't win on Sunday (my guess is Balor wins by pinning Wyatt or Joe) but after beating Balor and Rollins, it gives Reigns a claim to facing Lesnar and he doesn't loses any credibility by not winning the fatal 5 way because he already beat the guys involved and he also put away Braun.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Being a WWE fan:


REALLY RALLY GR8 @ Selling~! ....or something.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Abisial said:


> I thought you said Rollins wasn't gonna lose clean.


Hey i got it wrong tonight. No worries from me. Always man enough to admit when Im wrong. Unlike some


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Solid match between Rollins & Reigns.

Raw sucked tonight though.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. People are really pissed about this.

Hasn't Rollins beaten Reigns more times than vice versa? Why are people acting like he's been buried?

:kobelol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, so Seth Rollins has either been layed out in the end, or he has been taking losses consecutively for several weeks in a row now. So much for the Raw talents being fed to him, eh? 8*D


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> No one said it's going anywhere, but it isn't making that much money, which is good enough for me.


but we know deep down you want it gone and thats just not gonna happen for a long time


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Wow. People are really pissed about this.
> 
> Hasn't Rollins beaten Reigns more times than vice versa? Why are people acting like he's been buried?
> 
> :kobelol



Beating someone doesn't matter much, how you do it and why is more important. This was a completely clean win, while Rollins' win was tainted by a ref bump and the fact that Reigns was obviously being punished by the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> but we know deep down you want it gone and thats just not gonna happen for a long time


No, I don't. You misread what people say, that's all that is.
@God Movement

More wins over Reigns? Huh??? :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Wow. People are really pissed about this.
> 
> Hasn't Rollins beaten Reigns more times than vice versa? Why are people acting like he's been buried?
> 
> :kobelol


People who hate Reigns only remember what they want to remember


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man ur gonna be able to count on one hand how many times Reigns takes a loss this year, this is gonna get bad....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Comparing the Balor and Rollins matches with Reigns, it should be noted that Reigns was injured when he beat Balor but he was at 100% here when beating Rollins. So there seems to be a clear hierarchy in the form of Reigns -> Rollins -> Balor. Still remains to be seen if they place Ambrose ahead of Balor.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> No, I don't.


Ill believe that when I see it,


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> wwe9391 said:
> 
> 
> > but we know deep down you want it gone and thats just not gonna happen for a long time
> ...


He is right, Seth has more wins over roman 1 vs 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Solf said:


> Beating someone doesn't matter much, how you do it and why is more important. This was a completely clean win, while Rollins' win was tainted by a ref bump and the fact that Reigns was obviously being punished by the company.


Not entirely sure how this is relevant then, given the fact that the match was even throughout, Reigns didn't kick out of Rollins' actual FINISHER and ended it with one of his, protecting both finishers. Rollins narrowly missed the Knee then took the Spear. 1, 2, 3. It could have easily gone the other way had he landed his own finisher. The last point doesn't mean anything. People don't have it in their minds 24/7 that Rollins' win was because Reigns failed the wellness policy. All they remember is Rollins beat Reigns for the WWE Championship, 99.9% clean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Ill believe that when I see it,


Don't believe it. I don't want you to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seeing Roman beat Seth was so amazingly satisfying:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Rollins is winning at Extreme Rules, I'm calling it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Not entirely sure how this is relevant then, given the fact that the match was even throughout, Reigns didn't kick out of Rollins' actual FINISHER and ended it with one of his, protecting both finishers. Rollins narrowly missed the Knee then took the Spear. 1, 2, 3. It could have easily gone the other way had he landed his own finisher. The last point doesn't mean anything. People don't have it in their minds 24/7 that Rollins' win was because Reigns failed the wellness policy. All they remember is Rollins beat Reigns for the WWE Championship, 99.9% clean.


Your last sentence, all that matters is the finish, not who got how much offense in in the match. No one will remember that, just the finish.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Of course cause nothing makes them happy.


Or maybe it's because there are some people that aren't always going to like your preferences? :shrug


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> @God Movement
> 
> More wins over Reigns? Huh??? :lol


I could be wrong. But I think he has more victories over Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kimwun said:


> He is right, Seth has more wins over roman 1 vs 1


Name them, please, besides MITB.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> I could be wrong. But I think he has more victories over Reigns.


There is the record of their 1 on 1 matches...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Might be good for Rollins to take the L here. He might start to garner some sympathy being portrayed as clearly inferior to Reigns :draper2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Your last sentence, all that matters is the finish, not who got how much offense in in the match. No one will remember that, just the finish.


If so, then it's tit for tat. People will remember the Pedigree Reigns took at MITB to lose the WWE Title and people will remember the Spear which put down Rollins on Monday Night Raw. Could Rollins have used the win? Yes. Is he in a position where losing the match would significantly hurt him? Not really.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Can we stop with the whole "Bayley's never kissed a boy" crap already. Attention WWE, it doesn't make Alexa look more heelish, or Bayley more sympathetic. It just makes your show annoying and you look incompetent. The fact that they keep doing this is astonishing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't believe it. I don't want you to.


Well too bad


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> No one said it's going anywhere, but it isn't making that much money, which is good enough for me.


I heavily doubt this company will last another 10 years, they have a bunch of geeks on the roster other than Cena, Reigns and Styles. I am a Reigns fan but don't think he can carry the company like Cena did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Movement said:


> If so, then it's tit for tat. People will remember the Pedigree Reigns took at MITB to lose the WWE Title and people will remember the Spear which put down Rollins on Monday Night Raw. Could Rollins have used the win? Yes. Is he in a position where losing the match would significantly hurt him? Not really.


Who said people would remember the spear into pedigree? It was a nice little sequence, but it means nothing in the long run.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Not entirely sure how this is relevant then, given the fact that the match was even throughout, Reigns didn't kick out of Rollins' actual FINISHER and ended it with one of his, protecting both finishers. Rollins narrowly missed the Knee then took the Spear. 1, 2, 3. It could have easily gone the other way had he landed his own finisher. The last point doesn't mean anything. People don't have it in their minds 24/7 that Rollins' win was because Reigns failed the wellness policy. All they remember is Rollins beat Reigns for the WWE Championship, 99.9% clean.


It doesn't matter much if it "could've went either way", because it is only valid in theory. Beyond kayfabe, let's call it meta-kayfabe, something you build yourself while accounting everyone's records and accomplishments, Reigns was obviously going to take it. It's not about tonight's win being close, it was only "close" if you disregard each wrestler's spot in the company.

And the second point is definately valid to me. I don't care how much people forget stuff or whatever the casuals think. The point is, Rollins' win was tainted, Reigns' wasn't. And you know what's the worst thing about it ? You're still right, the casuals probably forgot it. Which means this sly way of tainting wins is once again Vince's middle finger to hardcore fans.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Or maybe it's because there are some people that aren't always going to like your preferences?


The ending shouldn't take away from the good match they had


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad


What are you even talking about?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- The Miz/Maryse/Cesaro/Sheamus/Dean Ambrose/Hardy Boyz MizTV opening segment

- The Miz/Cesaro/Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose/Hardy Boyz

- Samoa Joe backstage promo + Bray Wyatt backstage promo

- Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs Bray Wyatt

- Revival backstage interview

- Seth Rollins backstage interview

- Goldust backstage promo + R-Truth backstage promo

- Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Austin Aries intro is fucking awful.. It's CAW WCW Nitro music.


It's actually grown on me a lot lately. :crying:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

B show gonna B. Tune into SDL for some Grade A action.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Damn I wish Rollins had gone to Smackdown


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think Rollins vs Reigns match is gonna be the only good thing on WWE tv this week. Well that and anything the great AJ Styles does.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How sad is it that jobbers are the most interesting thing in the company today...

Jinder, Goldust, Breezango, Truth and The Titus Brand :lol

Hoping Jinder does something over the top tomorrow, don't have high hopes after seeing the SD promo.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - The Miz/Maryse/Cesaro/Sheamus/Dean Ambrose/Hardy Boyz MizTV opening segment
> 
> ...


So as usual the entire fucking show for you was a highlight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A RAW thread with fewer than 100 pages? :CENA


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> A RAW thread with fewer than 100 pages? :CENA












The BIG DRAW.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Damn I wish Rollins had gone to Smackdown


I do too honestly. He really could've used a new change of pace and be away from Triple H/Stephanie IMO.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good thing ratings don't matter....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> So as usual the entire fucking show for you was a highlight


Uh, no. There were plenty of parts that were left out. I'm just trying to be positive and objective about anything that's at least decent that occurs on Raw.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I do too honestly. He really could've used a new change of pace and be away from Triple H/Stephanie IMO.


He'd be away from Roman.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

There are people who actually made it past the first 10 minutes of the show? The fuck is wrong with all of you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman v Rollins was a good match. Bit strange both Balor and Seth lost clean to him. Alexa's segment was a clear cut worst of the night.

Bayley was RAW MVP for interrupting that WOAT segment.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Good thing ratings don't matter....


The Bayley segment might get over a million views on YouTube. Which Naturally must mean it's good and over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Seth's knee isn't an issue for him during matches like some said it would be for the rest of his career. Seemed to be moving around very, very well out there tonight..


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like Seth's knee isn't an issue for him during matches like some said it would be for the rest of his career. Seemed to be moving around very, very well out there tonight..


It's funny. I finally understand why he went with the V-Trigger as his finisher after his promo tonight.

It's a shame that it went over everybody's head (mine included) and he had to actually spell it out for us dullards :lol

Now if only he was allowed to actually use it to end a match once in a while xD


----------



## plainview 2007 (Apr 3, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Not like it's a high impact move or anything. :lol


Yeah, it only ended Sting's career.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow only 90 pages?


----------



## BuryingYoungTalent (Nov 12, 2015)

What do you know? Another shitty Raw. The first hour of the show pissed me off and I tuned out after that monstrosity of a segment with Alexa Bliss and Bayley. Alexa Bliss is hot and that's what you need in women's wrestlers not "wrestling skills" these examples prove my point: Sable, Lita, Torrie Wilson, Stacy Kiebler, Trish Stratus etc. Enough of the 20 minute diva promos and segments they're boring and hard to watch. And from a business point of view are they making any money off of this? The ratings haven't increased, and I guarantee this "Divas Revolution" has chased more people away than brought in. Another thing that annoyed the shit out of me was the announcing by our horrible announce team excluding Booker who's bad but not completely terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

plainview 2007 said:


> Yeah, it only ended Sting's career.


Exactly.


----------



## BuryingYoungTalent (Nov 12, 2015)

Corey Graves the charisma Vacuum leaves the announce table because he receives a text, goes to kurt Angle and and Angle reads and acts like this is the end of the world, Corey then comes back to the announce table only for Michael Cole to say What was that all about or something of that nature Corey doesn't say anything then Michael Cole goes into his fucking news anchor mode and announces what's happening later tonight with concern in his voice what so ever. I mean seriously Michael Cole can you at least act like you care a smidgen. Ridiculous. Now i'll go to the Elias Samson segment this was a perfect opportunity for Dean Ambrose to come in and smash Elias Samson with his guitar. This would get Dean Ambrose cheered and it would've been a fun little segment to watch but no, we get a garbage squash match that nobody cared to see. GARBAGE GARBAGE GARBAGE. And for those of you think that this would bury Elias Sampson it won't and who gives a shit if it does? The guy is meant to be a comedy character not a serious player in the WWE which is why I was confused when I was watching his match he's throwing this jobber around like Braun Strowman. Maybe they're going for a serious type of character but that doesn't make any sense it's a guy who walks buy and plays guitar how is that suppose to be serious? Maybe they're going for boos when he plays the guitar if that's the case that just shows you how unintelligible this company is. Lastly, the rematches are beyond ridiculous at this point; I've complaining about this for years, STOP WITH THE REMATCHES AND CREATE A STORYLINE YOU LAZY MORONS. How many times are we going to see the wrestlers fight multiple times before their "Pay Per View" matches. It takes away the very very very little if any excitement I have for the matches. I mean how many different matches are they going to do with Rollins, Reigns, Joe, Balor, and Wyatt? And great job by WWE making Bray look like a piece a shit again for the millionth time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Looks like Seth's knee isn't an issue for him during matches like some said it would be for the rest of his career. Seemed to be moving around very, very well out there tonight..


Seems he is back up to speed after that last injury. I'm just glad they are no longer running with the knee injury angle. It was just dragging his matches down.


----------



## BuryingYoungTalent (Nov 12, 2015)

Bray Wyatt had potential but the WWE almost completely ruined him. Another example of the endless rematches is the Hardy's and Cesaro and Sheamus I mean holy shit these two teams have fought each other so many times I can't even count. What was the point of brining the Hardy's back if you're just going to have them do what every team does and wrestle matches every week. I'm not a fan of the broken gimmick personally but I mean give them something, having Matt Hardy wave his finger and saying delete isn't cutting it. Go all out with gimmick for once. But one thing the WWE did right on this show was the Goldust and R-truth video packages these were very good, it shows that Goldust can still cut a good promo and I liked the swagger R truth showed it made him look badass and he finally acted like a real wrestler who means business and not some cheesy goofball. Overall this Raw was terrible as usual 2/10 the only thing worth watching was the Goldust, R truth Vignettes, the Roman Reigns interview, and the Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Seems he is back up to speed after that last injury. I'm just glad they are no longer running with the knee injury angle. It was just dragging his matches down.


Yep. He's going to be just fine in the ring from a match quality standpoint and physical/moving around out there standpoint, as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I still can't get over how bad the Alexa/Bayley segment was, who wrote that and felt like it would work? I feel bad for Alexa, that segment made the Old Day segment look good.



ShowStopper said:


> Yep. He's going to be just fine in the ring from a match quality standpoint and physical/moving around out there standpoint, as well.



Yes he should be one of the highlights of the fatal 5 way this Sunday.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yes he should be one of the highlights of the fatal 5 way this Sunday.


Rollins always performs well in those kind of matches. Maybe he thrives in chaos or what not lol. I mean his triple threat with Miz and Finn alone was amazing. So I'm excited to see what he brings on Sunday.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Rollins always performs well in those kind of matches. Maybe he thrives in chaos or what not lol. I mean his triple threat with Miz and Finn alone was amazing. So I'm excited to see what he brings on Sunday.


He does, look back at the great triple threat with Cena and Lesnar at the Rumble 2015. Good stuff. Looking at the triple threat tonight was underwhelming honestly and not to jump on Balor but he didn't strike me as a ring general during the match. The booking is probably to blame but in the previous triple threat you could see Rollins was the engine of that match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just saw the Goldust/Truth promo on Youtube. That was some good stuff. Both guys are underrated as hell and play good characters. That was probably the highlight of the entire show

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> He does, look back at the great triple threat with Cena and Lesnar at the Rumble 2015. Good stuff. Looking at the triple threat tonight was underwhelming honestly and not to jump on Balor but he didn't strike me as a ring general during the match. The booking is probably to blame *but in the previous triple threat you could see Rollins was the engine of that match.*


Oh 100%. Rollins can carry a match when he needs to. I think that match in particular have people a glimpse into the Seth Rollins they've been wanting back since his first injury.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can we please stop calling it the Alexa and Bayley segment? That segment had nothing to do with Bayley. All she did was come out to get her weekly ass whopping from the Bliss.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Can we please stop calling it the Alexa and Bayley segment? That segment had nothing to do with Bayley. All she did was come out to get her weekly ass whopping from the Bliss.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


 I swear you were more positive before, has the WWE broken you with the killing of Bayley? :lol

And lol at the weekly ass whipping :kobelol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

BuryingYoungTalent said:


> Bray Wyatt had potential but the WWE almost completely ruined him. Another example of the endless rematches is the Hardy's and Cesaro and Sheamus I mean holy shit these two teams have fought each other so many times I can't even count. What was the point of brining the Hardy's back if you're just going to have them do what every team does and wrestle matches every week. I'm not a fan of the broken gimmick personally but I mean give them something, having Matt Hardy wave his finger and saying delete isn't cutting it. Go all out with gimmick for once. But one thing the WWE did right on this show was the Goldust and R-truth video packages these were very good, it shows that Goldust can still cut a good promo and I liked the swagger R truth showed it made him look badass and he finally acted like a real wrestler who means business and not some cheesy goofball. Overall this Raw was terrible as usual 2/10 the only thing worth watching was the Goldust, R truth Vignettes, the Roman Reigns interview, and the Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns matches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here I am, behind as normal :lol I just finished watching the show.

Rolleigns match was awesome :mark: :woo I always love those two facing off. Even though Roman won, Seth didn't look weak in defeat cos he was kicking ass in there! Yay my boys <3

Dean and the Hardys was a very cool new combination and I enjoyed it a lot 

Triple threat was a fun time, lol typical Joe stealing the pin :lol

WTF was up with that Corey & Angle segment??? Please don't tell me Stephanie is the one sending those messages lol. Also LOL at Cass yelling at Corey :lol

Alexa & Bayley segment was AWFUL. I was cringing right from the start.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - *The Miz/Maryse/Cesaro/Sheamus/Dean Ambrose/Hardy Boyz MizTV opening segment
> 
> ...



the only parts of tonight's show that I liked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Alexa & Bayley segment was AWFUL. I was cringing right from the start.


A disaster...feel bad for Bliss.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Kristie Wilson said:


> the only parts of tonight's show that I liked.


You have The Shield in your sig, yet you didn't like the main event? :O


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> You have The Shield in your sig, yet you didn't like the main event? :O


I didn't care for it because I guess I didn't want to see reigns & rollins face each other now when they're going to be facing each other & three other guys in a fatal 5-way at extreme rules next week.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i actually think Bliss came out looking great tonight. She knew she was given a dump of a promo to cut but she took it in stride. It was one of those segments where 30 seconds in, the entire universe new it was going to be trash....I would've curled up like a ball and given up. 

They made the WOMEN of the WWE look like little girls. Awful stuff.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Only things that excited me this week on RAW was the opening segment with Dean Ambrose joining the Hardyz to face The Miz, Sheamus and Cesaro. Fun little match with the faces getting the win with the Hardyz getting the upperhand on Cesaro and Sheamus again. Triple Threat Match between Joe, Wyatt and Balor was good with a good result. I was also intrigued with this new angle (pun intended) for Kurt Angle. Wonder what it is leading to. 

I am wondering if this Sasha/Alicia Fox angle was made to give some more time for the Cruiserweights. That little dance off with Sasha and Rich Swann was funny. I don't hate the O'Neil/Crews short segment either. Obviously, the worst segment of the night goes to "This Is Your Life" segment with Alexa Bliss/Bayley. That was awful with cring-worthy acting. And yeah, Alexa still gets the upperhand on Bayley in the end. Big Cass is getting frustrated at Enzo's attacker. Can't wait to find out that it was him all along. And lastly, the Reigns/Rollins match was good. Wild finish and at least Rollins still got to be made to look good.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Six man tag was fun. 

This Kurt Angle thing with Corey Graves is interesting. Hopefully its not just a way for Stephanie to come back, anything but that. 

The Drifter is something different. I don't mind it. Its a pity he can't do this with his guitars as a way to win










3-Way was decent. As was Rollin's promo after that.

What the hell is this mixed tag feud? Well it gives them something to do I suppose :Rollins 

TOP GUYS are back! 









Apollo Crews would be the easiest stare contest opponent of all time. "Ok go" "Ahh man! (smiles)"

"This is your life" segment was dreadful. Alexa Bliss on top after all that? Forgive me if I don't take the challenger seriously at all. 

Eagerly looking forward to another Aries/Neville match at ER.

PULP FICTION Quote

Solid main event. Surprised with the clean finish, thought the other guys would run in to make it a non contest.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Booker T sounds legit hot when the others say Alicia Fox's scissor kick is better than his.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Wow only 90 pages?


Have you actually seen the show? :lol I watched it in ~ 20 minutes thanks to FFW (Y)

Besides watching the promos there literally is no more point in watching the matches :shrug This RAW was pure trash


----------



## lesnar fan1 (Dec 1, 2015)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Seeing Roman beat Seth was so amazingly satisfying:


why so? it's not that he didn't beat him before...













BTW, who do you think will win at ER? is it predictable?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watched the main event again even with the laughable finish, and yes, Seth Rollins is back. He's been on a nice roll for the last 7 weeks or so. Great to see the knee is an after-thought. When he's going, he's unstoppable.

:mark:


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

the Roman vs Rollins match is top class 

fantastic job


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

As usual, I feel way more positive about Raw than most of the replies I've read here on the last couple of pages. I'm really glad I make sure I watch Raw before I check the reports and feedback on forums, it would probably put me off watching the show altogether.

But, there was a negative, and let's get it out of the way so I can move onto the stuff that I liked- Alexa Bliss's "Bayley- This Is Your Life". Not even Alexa's tremendous ass could save this (I applaud whoever's call it was to have her go out there in her wrestling attire for no apparent reason), this was horrible. The actors weren't very convincing, they seemed very awkward and uncomfortable- and that's before the crowd turned on the segment. To Alexa's credit, she didn't look overly rattled and soldiered on with the segment. Such great confidence she has. And the brief Alexa/Bayley physicality with the kendo stick ended it on a decent note, with Bayley having the uphill battle in dealing with these strikes. I like that they're doing one shot kills, for lack of a better term, makes it more impactful. Less is more, guys. But the segment that preceded the physicality was definitely awful. It was like everyone involved had the directive of, "Okay, talking points are "Bayley's nice" and "daddy's girl". Fill 15 minutes. Go!"

However, I want to look at a bigger picture thing that makes me soften on that trainwreck just a little. WWE are trying more with characters and angles. This Is Your Life was a definite miss, but:

-We kicked off the show with a nice intertwining of the tag title and IC title feuds. Miz is a great antagonist during his Miz TV segment, and his alliance with Cesaro and Sheamus seemed natural as they all explained their character motivations. Ambrose interrupting after Miz talked him down made sense, it made sense for Ambrose to get back up, and personality wise it definitely made sense that Ambrose and the Hardys would get along (probably helps that I listened to Ambrose and Jeff on Talk Is Jericho the other day). It then lead to a hot, high energy six man tag to kick the wrestling action off. The talking segment was a good length, didn't overstay its welcome, and I like six man tags in general as openers. All the characters and moving parts, they can keep a faster pace and get the crowd energised.

-I really enjoy how strong The Hardys have been booked since returning. I might be biased as a big fan, but I still think they're being used correctly. They might be AE stars, but they can still go and are right in the thick of things working full time. I think WWE learnt their lesson by how horribly the Dudleys were used in their most recent one-year run. Tangential, but I've never seen a return do so much to harm the star power of a legend/s. If the Dudleys returned tomorrow, my reaction would be "meh", and I was a big fan of them. That's how much damage WWE did by having them job to everyone and their dog without a purpose. But the Hardys continue to be presented as bonafide stars. The steel cage match at Extreme Rules is one of my most anticipated matches of the show.

-The Graves/Angle mystery! I love it. Just seeing both Kurt Angle and Corey Graves used as characters beyond GM and commentator, it's fresh. I've been waiting for Kurt to do something other than book a match here and there, now he has a real angle, no pun intended. And I'd be lying if I said I'm not hopeful this is part of a slow burn story to get Angle back in the ring for Summerslam.

-The Drifter is impressing me a lot more than he did during his time in NXT. Really nice debut match last week with Ambrose, and really crisp, aggressive squash. Makes me wonder if he's working with someone behind the scenes to get his ring work up to scratch a bit. It's early days, but his NXT>WWE improvement is reminding me a little of how Baron Corbin stepped up his game over on Smackdown.

-The quick Joe and Wyatt promos were good before the triple threat. I feel like Bray's finding the right tone to take with his character- less hocus pocus mumbo jumbo, and more focus on a tangible goal. He still comes across like a creepy guy, but I know what he wants to achieve, a match with Brock Lesnar, and his delivery is making me intrigued by the possibility.

-All 3 guys worked hard in the triple threat. The commentators did a nice job putting Balor over, talking about his heart and determination. Really entertaining match I thought, Balor is another one coming across better to me on the main roster than in NXT, wasn't always entertained by him down there, but I don't think he's had a miss of a match since returning. Triple threat seems to suit the styles of Balor, Joe and Wyatt- constant high speed and impact, never a dull moment, but they made the match seem really important and high stakes even though it was just about general momentum heading into the PPV.

-All 3 were put over in a certain way there too. Bray with his pre match promo and lots of offense, Balor with the commentary team and spots in the match, and Joe with his promo, spots in the match and the win itself. No one came out looking weak, I thought.

-Cruiserweights got minimal time again. Sasha's involvement seems to indicate some focus on the division though and the crowd seemed a little into it for that reason. Want to be a bit more positive here, so I'll say I really like Swann's somersault leg drop. I feel like it would make a good finisher actually.

-The Revival are back! Top guys! I'm psyched about that. Love the attention to detail putting them in the background of a backstage promo last week, I totally missed that.

-I mean, I feel like it's a near certainty that Cass will be the one behind the attacks on Enzo, but again, WWE are trying new stuff. When have we seen a wrestler come out to confront a commentator like Cass did to Graves? Thumbs up.

-Kalisto vs. Titus O'Neil... yeah I got nothing. Have we seen a manager that's also a wrestler like Titus before? I know the likes of Cornette, Heyman and Heenan got in the ring sporadically, but the way Titus is doing it could be a novel thing. Nice shot about charisma on Apollo too.

-Glad the cruisers got more time seeing as it's the champ and no. 1 contender. Commentary did a nice job getting the main Aries/Neville story over, and also planting the seeds for a future TJP/Neville story. The right finish happened by showing that Aries can make Neville tap out. Just wish they'd fuck those purple ropes off though.

-Booker seemed to be doing a way better job on commentary, or at least, he wasn't making my head hurt with stupid calls.

-LOVED those Goldust and R-Truth promos. Character and story, baby, character and story. Goldust is one of the best at it, and I hope this whole thing is one last chance for him to shine. If he picks up the IC title somewhere along the way in this heel run, I won't be mad one bit.

-Reigns vs. Rollins felt like a big time Raw main event, and I feel like they delivered. They've fought many times over the years, but they haven't had all that many one-on-one matches, have they? Top of my head, I've got last year's MITB and I don't know when else. Power vs. speed, matched really well. What Reigns lacked in his pre match promo, he made up for in the ring. Wasn't an all time classic, but it's a match I'd happily go back and watch again, same goes for the triple threat earlier.

Raw didn't just throw long matches on for no reason, which has been one of my biggest criticisms in the past. They injected as much story and character into everything that they could. A lot worked (Miz/Ambrose, Hardys/Cesaro & Sheamus, Angle/Graves, Goldust/Truth, Joe/Wyatt/Balor) and one big one didn't (Alexa/Bayley). The two focal matches of Raw, the triple threat and Reigns vs. Rollins, built up to the PPV main event with some quality wrestling action.

Take away "This Is Your Life" and it was an excellent, fresh Raw IMO. It still ended up being a very good one in my book.

*Fuck, this ended up being a long post. Sorry about that. But, no one had a gun to your head making you read it. TL, DR- I thought it was one of the best Raws in recent memory, due to a lot of angles and character work combined with two high quality matches.*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> Who? Everyone is saying it was shit. Can't defend that.


Oh Ive already seen some say that it was material she had to work with and that Alexa was fine in the segment. Which is laughable. Her facial expressions are getting more and more angry teenager as the weeks go by. And the way so did the segment on the mic was terrible. She tried to sell every single thing which was not needed and made everything look even worse.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn 90 pages. WWE is SERIOUSLY regressing. I remember when I joined, Raw threads used to get always over 200 pages.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I listened/read a few Raw reviews from different podcasters/wrestling reports. All of them giving good praise too Reigns vs Rollins. Can't blame them it was a good main event. Both men delivered.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That fan in the front row flipping the bird towards Miz when Ambrose was talking :lol

Was it Booker making those funny grunt noises on commentary too?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

That Alexa/Bayley promo was _almost_ as bad as Ziggler's Michael Jackson promo.

Difference is Ziggler's a 10+ year veteran whereas the two women aren't. The material for both was awful but Bliss at least showed some character acknowledging the crowd.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thoughts on Raw

Not the greatest go home show. Poor build ups for the matches. Especially the woman's match. Alexa I thought did a very good job. With the horrible material was given to her. Showed how confident she is on the mic. Anyone else would of died. Awful Awful segment. My god. How did creative approve this segment? Poorly written. It did Alexa not Bayley no favours. I just hope. Their match makes up for it. Some good spots, bumps, and psychology. Nia well interfer I'm betting. It shows though. You can have all the promo talent in the world. But if matarial is weak. Not even Rock could save the segment. Alexa is not a miracle worker. 

Rest of Show. I liked the angle of who attacked Enzo. It is interesting. Wonder if Graves is involved? 

Reigns on top again yes. But that is too be expected.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Love what they are doing with Samson. And he's playing the part perfectly in the ring and on the mic. 

The two "main events" were decent. The last few minutes of Reigns/Rollins was really good but the finish was... predictable.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I liked the angle of who attacked Enzo. It is interesting. Wonder if Graves is involved?


If you watched last weeks RAW Graves said after Enzo got attacked the first time that he'd "like to shake the hands with the person who did this" - and what did Cass do this Monday on RAW?


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

In Vino Veritas said:


> If you watched last weeks RAW Graves said after Enzo got attacked the first time that he'd "like to shake the hands with the person who did this" - and what did Cass do this Monday on RAW?


Cass is going 2 be a lame resolution since everybody expects it,however that throwback(if it cass after all)is pretty sick


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really cool slow-motion video from the main event...the phoenix splash and the buckle bomb to superman punch spots look great in particular.






Meltzer almost never rates matches from the weekly shows but per the Observer gave the Reigns/Rollins match 4 stars...nice.


----------

